# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raide-Jokeri

## kemkim

> Olisi mitä suurin syy kiirehtiä raitiotietä valmiiksi sopimuskauden päättymiseen mennessä, sillä bussilla noita lukemia ei hoideta. Eikä kannatakaan hoitaa.


No vaikka hoidettaisiinkin, niin mitä mieltä siinä olisi. Suomi on rikas maa ja ei täällä ole pulaa rahasta. Yksi pikaratikkarata ei niin paljoa maksa, ettei siihen rahaa olisi, kun se helpottaisi ihmisten elämää niin paljon kuitenkin. Itseäni ei houkuta suuremmin seisoskella pitkällä poikittaislinjalla bussissa, kunnon pikaratikassa tuo kuulostaisi jo mielekkäämmältä vaihtoehdolta. Mutta istumapaikka olisi toki pop sielläkin, joten kannatan pientä ylikapasiteettia, se lisää houkuttelevuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse ei ole ratikkavihasta ... Jos luulet, että se ratikkarata syntyy ihan tuosta vaan hetkessä, niin on se melkoista utopiaa.


Tällä seudulla puuhataan vakavissaan länsimetroa, joka liikennöisi ennen 550:n sopimuskauden loppua, mutta Jäviluoma puhuu ratikasta Jokerille 2030-luvulla. Ratikka on siellä ihan oikeasti kahdessa vuodessa jos niin halutaan, kalustoineen päivineen.

Kyllähän näitä asioita osataan jarruttaa kun halutaan. Oikein hyvä esimerkki ovat Kampin ja ysin radanrakennus. Ei ole ollut sellaista kiirettä kuin metrolla.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Tällä seudulla puuhataan vakavissaan länsimetroa, joka liikennöisi ennen 550:n sopimuskauden loppua, mutta Jäviluoma puhuu ratikasta Jokerille 2030-luvulla. Ratikka on siellä ihan oikeasti kahdessa vuodessa jos niin halutaan, kalustoineen päivineen.


En millään voi uskoa että 30 km. pituinen jokeri-rata tulisi valmiiksi kahdessa vuodessa kun raitiolinjan 9 pieniä pätkiä on jo rakennettu vuosi eikä vieläkään ole valmista. Itse pitäisin realistisena aikatauluna jokeri-radan valmistumiselle 3-5 vuotta jolloin rata valmistuisi samaan aikaan länsimetron kanssa. Tämä tietenkin edellyttää pikaisia päätöksiä suunnittelun aloittamisesta, rakentamisen pitäisi päästä alkamaan viimeistään 2010 ja tämä tuskin onnistuu nykyisellä systeemillä kun tuntuu siltä ettei mistään uusista joukkoliikennehankkeista tehdä päätöksiä tai niitä siirretään hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## petteri

> Kyse ei ole ratikkavihasta, vaan siis bussi-Jokerin kapasiteetin nostosta kesken Concordian Bus Finlandin sopimuskauden ja tällä kertaa ihan konkreettisesti, eikä vain vuoroväliä jatkuvasti tihentämällä erilaisilla "apulinjoilla", joita jo nyt ovat h52A ja h52V. Jos luulet, että se ratikkarata syntyy ihan tuosta vaan hetkessä, niin on se melkoista utopiaa. Käsittääkseni se on juuri paraikaa suunnittelun alla ja kyllä minäkin haluan toki nähdä Jokeri pikaraitiotienä; kyllä se sieltä tulee.



Minä en ole ainakaan kuullut, että Raide-Jokeria olisi ihan oikeasti alettu suunnittelemaan toteutusmielessä. PLJ 2007:ssä on kyllä maininta Raide-Jokerista ja tilavaraukset ovat olemassa, mutta ei paljon muuta.

Eli vielä Raide-Jokerista ei ole toteutuskelpoista suunnitelmaa eikä minkäänlaista kunnon aikataulua. Jos Raide-Jokerille saataisiin kohtapuoleen suunnittelu käyntiin, voitaisiin se saada liikenteeseen jo 2010-luvulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä en ole ainakaan kuullut, että Raide-Jokeria olisi ihan oikeasti alettu suunnittelemaan.


Alustavan yleissuunitelman tekemisestä on kerrottu mm. tällä foorumilla viestiketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/595-raide-jokerin-suunnittelu-alkaa/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siitäkin huolimatta, että Geneve on eräänlainen kaksinivelbussien edelläkävijä, ei ollut minkäänlaista keskusteluakaan tuon linjan ajamisesta pidemmillä busseilla. Monien lupausten jälkeen raitiovaunu aloittaa liikennöinnin tuolla linjalla joulukuussa - vasta kymmenisen vuotta myöhässä ensimmäisestä lupauksesta. Toivottavasti pääkaupunkiseudulla ei noin pitkään viivytetä raidejokeria.


Sitähän onkin viivytetty vasta 17 vuotta. Suunnitelma kun esiteltiin näyttävästi 1990. Ja PLJ:n mukaan siis se on ajankohtainen vasta noin 25 vuoden kuluttua.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Alustavan yleissuunitelman tekemisestä on kerrottu mm. tällä foorumilla viestiketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/595-raide-jokerin-suunnittelu-alkaa/


Alustava yleissuunnitelma ei toisaalta ole vielä aivan toteutukseen tähtäävää suunnittelua. Tavoitteena on ensisijaisesti tarkentaa ja varmistaa tilavaraukset ja saada hankkeelle laskettua investoinnin ja liikennöinnin kustannusarvio. Tietysti alustava yleissuunnitelma on välttämätön ensimmäinen askel ja periaatteessa sen perään voidaan yleissuunnitelma tehdä vaikka heti. Käytännössä täysimittaisen yleissuunnitelman ei ole ajateltu olevan ajankohtainen vielä muutamaan vuoteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ollaan realisteja, niin raide-Jokeria ei millään saa liikenteeseen vielä moneen vuoteen, vaikka sen takana olisi yhtä vahva tahto kuin länsimetron rakentamiseen.


Miten niin? Raitiotieradan rakentaminen on huomattavasti kevyempi hanke kuin miljardin länsimetro. Vaunukalustoksikin kelpaa vakiotarjonta, jota voi ostaa edullisesti ja lyhyellä toimitusajalla toisin kuin HKL:n asiakaskohtaiset metrovaunut.

Kysymys on nimenomaan ja ainoastaan tahdosta, joka siksi toiseksi puuttuu ainoastaan muutamalta avainehnkilöltä. Kaupunkilaiset ja lautakunnat ottaisivat ilomielin vastaan nopeasti toteutettavan raidejokerin. Jopa joku autoilijakin voisi olla siitä mielissään.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten niin?


Siten niin, että vielä ei ole edes alustavaa yleissuunitelmaa. Ennen rakentamista joudutaan tekemään paljon suunnittelutyötä, aikaa vievä YVA-prosessi ja mahdollisesti kalenteriaikaa paljon vieviä kaavamuutoksia. Itse rakentaminen tunneleineen ja siltoineen vie sekin paljon aikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siten niin, että vielä ei ole edes alustavaa yleissuunitelmaa. Ennen rakentamista joudutaan tekemään paljon suunnittelutyötä, aikaa vievä YVA-prosessi ja mahdollisesti kalenteriaikaa paljon vieviä kaavamuutoksia. Itse rakentaminen tunneleineen ja siltoineen vie sekin paljon aikaa.


Minulla on ollut jo vuosikausia Raidejokerin yleissuunnitelma. Sitä ei vaan ole päivitetty yhtä ahkerasti kuin länsimetron suunnitelmia. Linjan kaavoitus on Helsingissä käynnissä, Espoosta en tiedä, ehtivätkö tohkeissaan muuta kaavoittaa kuin metroluolia. YVA ei ole kovin kummallinen tehtävä. Pelkistettynä voi sanoa, että kaikki ympäristön haitalliset vaikutukset vähenevät, kun bussit vaihtuvat raitiovaunuiksi. Rakentamisen aikataulu on enimmäkseen kiinni siitä, miten nopeasti halutaan edetä. Kun kysymys on etupäässä tavanomaisesta maan- ja katurakentamisesta, resursseja riittää rakentaa samanaikaisesti vaikka koko linjapituudella. Ei tässä ole sellaisia ongelmia kuin tunnelimetron kanssa, jossa on pakko edetä umpikalliossa enintään niin monessa kohdassa kuin maanpintaan voidaan reikiä tehdä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Kuunnelkaapa/katselkaapa muuten Uudenmaan uutisia. Vasemmistoliiton valtuutettu Yrjö Hakanen on tehnyt aloitteen Jokerin siirtämisestä raiteille, ja enemmistö valtuutetuista kannattaa aloitetta. Yhteistyöjohtaja Penttiläkin lausuu, että raideliikenne on perimmäinen tavoite.

Hakanen muistuttaa, että Jokeri suunniteltiin alun perin pikaraitiotieksi. Hintaa uutisessa verrattiin keskustatunneliin, jonka hinnalla saa monta 100 M:n Raidejokeria.

Hyvä Hakanen!

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vasemmistoliiton valtuutettu Yrjö Hakanen...



Pieni korjaus: SKP:n valtuutettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pieni korjaus: SKP:n valtuutettu.


Anteeksi, näinhän se on.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Minulla on ollut jo vuosikausia Raidejokerin yleissuunnitelma. Sitä ei vaan ole päivitetty yhtä ahkerasti kuin länsimetron suunnitelmia.


Toimitapa se meille HKL:lle, KSV:lle ja Espoon kaupungille, niin vältymme tilaamasta turhaan alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa tässä kohta ja varsinaista yleissuunnitelmaa myöhemmin. Voin minäkin sitten käyttää aikaani muuhun kuin istumalla kokouksissa, joissa suunnitellaan tarjouspyyntöä.

----------


## late-

> Hakanen muistuttaa, että Jokeri suunniteltiin alun perin pikaraitiotieksi. Hintaa uutisessa verrattiin keskustatunneliin, jonka hinnalla saa monta 100 M:n Raidejokeria.


100M:n raidejokereita saisi tosiaan monta, mutta liekö sellaisia saatavilla? Minun epätieteellinen veikkaukseni kustannuksista on 200-300 miljoonaa, mutta paremmin tiedetään, kun on jotkut pitävät suunnitelmatkin laskemista varten.

Pelkkä nauhakustannus Jokerille on hyvin karkeasti 90 miljoonan luokkaa. Sillä saadaan raiteet, sähköt ja perustason pysäkit. Katujen muutoksia ja putkisiirtoja tahtoo yleensä tulla yhtä paljon lisää. Lopuksi lisätään taitorakenteet: mahdollinen lisäsilta Käskynhaltijantielle Tuusunlanväylän yli (sekakaistat toisena vaihtoehtona), tunneli Pajamäkeen (250 metriä), lyhyt silta Leppävaaraan (Ratsusolan yli), pitkähkö silta Turunväylän yli ja pitkähkö tunneli Laajalahteen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nämä ovat ihan kestäviä argumentteja jokerin puolesta, mutta nyt pitäisi ihmisten aktivoida koska jo lehdissä esitetään synkkää tulevaisuutta.


Voitko kertoa, missä lehdissä? Itse en ole Hesarissa nähnyt vielä artikkelia alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta. Joskin se on todennäköisesti odotettavissa perjantaiksi, kunhan HKL:n johtiskin on käsitellyt asiaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muuten, viimeisin oli että kokemukset kaksoisnivelbussien testeistä oli hyviä. Muistan kuulleeni jokseenkin päinvastaista. Kommentteja?


Minun mielestäni Järviluomakin on niitä kovin kehunut. Ongelmana oli vain kalleus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

YTV:ltä toukokuussa 2008 saamani esitelmän mukaan sekä matkustajat että kuljettajat olivat yleisesti tyytyväisiä kaksinivelbusseihin. Tietääkseni talviolosuhteita ei saatu kunnolla kokeiltua.
Muistaakseni (tälle ei ole lähdettä) keskeinen ongelma oli, että lisätilauksena kaksinivelbussin kilometri- ja päivähinta olisivat olleet noin kaksinkertaiset verrattuna telibussiin.

----------


## teme

> YTV:ltä toukokuussa 2008 saamani esitelmän mukaan sekä matkustajat että kuljettajat olivat yleisesti tyytyväisiä kaksinivelbusseihin. Tietääkseni talviolosuhteita ei saatu kunnolla kokeiltua.
> Muistaakseni (tälle ei ole lähdettä) keskeinen ongelma oli, että lisätilauksena kaksinivelbussin kilometri- ja päivähinta olisivat olleet noin kaksinkertaiset verrattuna telibussiin.


OK, kiitos tiedosta. Ymmärsin että kuskit eivät olisi olleet tyytyväisiä, mutta ilmeisesti ymmärsin väärin. Minulla ei ole tämä terminologia ihan selkärangassa, mutta jos kokonaiskustannukset on kuljettejapalkat huomioiden kaksinkertaiset, niin kuinka kalliita nuo tuplanivelet oikein ovat? Tuntuu erikoiselta että suurikapasiteettisempi liikenneväline olisi noin paljon kalliimpi.

----------


## late-

> Minulla ei ole tämä terminologia ihan selkärangassa, mutta jos kokonaiskustannukset on kuljettejapalkat huomioiden kaksinkertaiset, niin kuinka kalliita nuo tuplanivelet oikein ovat?


Olennaista on huomata sana lisätilaus. Koska Concordialla on voimassa oleva sopimus Jokerista, liikenne olisi ollut pakko tilata Concordialta. Concordian kannalta taas uusi ja tuntematon kalusto on riski ja vaatisi luultavasti myös korjaamojärjestelyjä, joten tarjoukseen pantiin reilu riskilisä. Todellista kustannustasoahan ei kukaan tiedä vielä.

Sama ongelma on vastassa aina kaksoisnivelten kustannuksia arvioitaessa. Niistä ei ole käytettävissä kovin hyviä lukuja edes ulkomailta, koska kyseistä kalustoa on aika vähän käytössä. Tavallisista nivelbusseista on kuitenkin luovuttu pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Tampereella, joten kaksoisnivelten kannattavuus ei ole ainakaan kirkossa kuulutettua.

Jokerille pitäisi myös tehdä ainakin jonkinasteisia investointeja, jotta kaksoisniveliä voisi käyttää sujuvasti. Nykyisiä autojahan mahtuu ja usein onkin kaksi pysäkillä, mutta kahta kaksoisniveltä ei pysäkille saa. Vuoroväliähän kaksoisnivelten kanssa ei kovin paljon voisi kuitenkaan pidentää nykyisestä, jos halutaan tarjota sitä lisäkapasiteettia.

----------


## hylje

> Jokerille pitäisi myös tehdä ainakin jonkinasteisia investointeja, jotta kaksoisniveliä voisi käyttää sujuvasti. Nykyisiä autojahan mahtuu ja usein onkin kaksi pysäkillä, mutta kahta kaksoisniveltä ei pysäkille saa. Vuoroväliähän kaksoisnivelten kanssa ei kovin paljon voisi kuitenkaan pidentää nykyisestä, jos halutaan tarjota sitä lisäkapasiteettia.


Tässäkin tulee esille se, ettei bussi-Jokeriin investoiminen ole pois raide-Jokerista: Moneen paikkaan voi rakentaa niitä 60-metrisiä ratikkapysäkeitä nykyisten bussien käytettäväksi, muihin paikkoihin riittää lyhyempi ja karvahatumpi vaihtoehto. Oikein toteutettuna (riittävän tukeva, oikea geometria..) kallista on, mutta halvempaa kuin kaiken rakentaminen taas uudelleen raiteita varten.

Tuplanivelet tuskin jäävät eläkkeelle Jokerin päivityttyä, onhan tuolla esimerkiksi Jokeri II mahdollisesti tukehtumassa matkustajamääriinsä ja seudulla on jo tänä päivänä useita linjasivuja jotka vetävät telin täyteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voitko kertoa, missä lehdissä?


Mahtoiko Rainer tarkoittaa tätä Metro-lehteä? Siellähän on kirjoitus "Raide-Jokeri uhkaa kaatua".

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lienee hyvä huomata, että jutussa nimenomaan Lehmuskosken suulla:
- Esitellään YHTALI:a totuutena
- Väitetään, että raitiovaunu on bussia hitaampi
- Väitetään jopa, että kallis investointi johtaisi lipunhinnan nostoon 

Tällä foorumilla sekä Raide-Jokerista että johdinautoista nimenomaan HKL:n suunnittelupuolta koskien käyty kriittinen keskustelu on todella aiheellista. 

Näyttää siltä, että HKL:n suunnittelupuoli ei osaa kyseenalaistaa mm. YHTALI:a, vaan suorastaan käyttää sitä välineenä pikaraitiotietä vastaan. Samalla pyritään siihen, että pikaraitiotielle asetetaan bussia, metroa ja johdinautoa voimakkaasti tiukemmat suunnittelukriteerit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahtoiko Rainer tarkoittaa tätä Metro-lehteä? Siellähän on kirjoitus "Raide-Jokeri uhkaa kaatua".


Juuri sitä juttua tarkoitin.

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...si_813628.html




> Raide-Jokeri on paljastunut kannattamattomaksi
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulle suunnitellun poikittaislinjan Raide-jokerin toteuttaminen on epävarmaa. Selvitysten perusteella linjan rakentaminen ja liikennöiminen olisi luultua kalliimpaa. 
> 
> Raitiovaunukalusto ja varikko nielisivät 330 milj. euroa. HKL:n mukaan valtion tulisi osallistua Raide-Jokerin kustannuksiin. 
> 
> Raide-Jokerin taloudellisen hyödyn on laskettu muodostuvan raitiovaunun houkutteluvuudesta bussiin verrattuna. Saksalaisten asiantuntija-arvioiden mukaan Raide-Jokeri onkin Bussi-Jokeria hitaampi. Liikenteen päästöt sen sijaan putoavat. 
> 
> HKL kuitenkin myöntää, että Raide-Jokeri kannattaisi toteuttaa kaupunkirakenteen kehittämisen takia kustannuksista huolimatta. 
> ...


Todella ikävää. Näyttää siltä, että moni liike- ja kansantaloudellisesti merkittävä tekijä, kuten vaikutukset maan ja immobiilien hintoihin, raidekerroin, ympäristö ja vuotuiset käyttökustannukset, on jätetty laskelmista pois. 

En myöskään ymmärrä miten Bussi voi olla nopeampi. Jo rahastusjärjestelmä hidastaa bussia merkittävästi matkustajamäärien kasvaessa. Tietääkseni tuo väite, että juuri saksalaisasiantuntijat laskivat bussin nopeammaksi ei pidä paikkaansa. Nehän olivat "vain" infrastruktuurin suunnittelutöissä mukana eikä liikennöintisuunnitelmissa, eikö?

Ennen kuin ryhdytään tutkimaan johdinautoliikennettä jokerille, olisi parempi tehdä aito ja rehellinen taloudellisuuskatsaus ja liikennöintisuunnitelma.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tuo Munkkivuoren ratikka -ketju pisti vähän pohtimaan, että ehkä nyt olisi juuri oikea aika tutkia ratikkaverkon laajentamista Jokerin tasolle. Ts. alustavasti pohtia, olisivatko kokonaishyödyt suurempia, jos rakennetaan sekä Jokeri että 4:n, 10:n ja 6:n pidennykset. Ne voisivat yhdessä tuoda kummasti synergiahyötyä. Onhan näin ennustettu käyvän jopa lentokenttämetron ja Kehäradankin kanssa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näyttää siltä, että moni liike- ja kansantaloudellisesti merkittävä tekijä, kuten vaikutukset maan ja immobiilien hintoihin, raidekerroin, ympäristö ja vuotuiset käyttökustannukset, on jätetty laskelmista pois.


Suomessa liikennehankkeiden yhteiskuntataloudellisiin laskelmiin *ei sisällytetä* mitään vaikutuksia kaupunkirakenteeseen.  Raidekerroin on laskelmasta nimenomaisesti jätetty pois.




> Tietääkseni tuo väite, että juuri saksalaisasiantuntijat laskivat bussin nopeammaksi ei pidä paikkaansa.


Jos olet seurannut ketjua, tilannehan on se, että raitiotielle on huolellisesti laskettu saksalaisen liikennöintikäytännön mukainen matka-aika sisältäen pysähdykset kaikilla pysäkeillä, nopeusrajoitusten noudattaminen, varaukset muun liikenteen huomioimiseen jne. jne. 

Tätä on verrattu sitten bussien nykyisistä matka-ajoista johdettuun matka-aikaan, joka ei tietystikään ole vertailukelpoinen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Elmon kommenttiin: 

Raide-Jokeriin liittyen tulisi todellakin tutkia kaikki Helsingin raitiotien laajennukset Jokerin tasalle asti. 4 voitaisiin Jokeria pitkin jatkaa esim. Pitäjänmäkeen ja Leppävaaraan asti (yhteys Leppävaara-Meilahti!), 10 voitaisiin jatkaa Huopalahden asemalle ja edelleen Haagaan,
1 voitaisiin jakaa kahdeksi linjaksi Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään, 6 voitaisiin jatkaa Viikkiin.

Ai niin, mutta tämä kaikkihan on Kiskoksen hienojen laskelmien mukaan "yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamatonta"

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen muiden asiasta huolestuneiden kanssa käynnistämässä laajempaa kampanjaa Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen pikaraitioteiden toteutuksen edistämiseksi sekä hankearviointimenetelmän muuttamiseksi niin, että yhdyskuntarakenteelliset vaikutukset huomioidaan.

Jos haluatte ilmoittautua mukaan, ilmoittakaa minulle yksityisviestillä sähköposti, josta teidät tavoittaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Elmon kommenttiin: 
> 
> Raide-Jokeriin liittyen tulisi todellakin tutkia kaikki Helsingin raitiotien laajennukset Jokerin tasalle asti. 4 voitaisiin Jokeria pitkin jatkaa esim. Pitäjänmäkeen ja Leppävaaraan asti (yhteys Leppävaara-Meilahti!), 10 voitaisiin jatkaa Huopalahden asemalle ja edelleen Haagaan,
> 1 voitaisiin jakaa kahdeksi linjaksi Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään, 6 voitaisiin jatkaa Viikkiin.
> 
> Ai niin, mutta tämä kaikkihan on Kiskoksen hienojen laskelmien mukaan "yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamatonta"


Kyllä raide-Jokerin kuuluisi ehdottomasti olla osa suurempaa kokonaisuutta. Joko metron tai sitten raitiotien, ja veikkaan että metro ei nyt tule kysymykseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LateZ

> Mutta jos bussijokerin "parannustoimenpiteet" ovat matkanteon hidastuttaminen ja (matkustajan näkökulmasta) tyhjänpäiväinen odottelu välipysäkeillä, niin kyllä keinot ovat silloin aika vähissä. Seisomapaikkojen lisääminen bussissa istumapaikkojen kustannuksella on sekin sellainen palvelutason huononnus, joka ei minusta tule kyseeseen. Ratikassa vielä seisookin, mutta hyppivässä ja pomppivassa vuoristoratabussissa ei. Sen sijaan avorahastukseen voisi jokerilla siirtyä samantien.


Raidejokerin tarkoitus ei taida olla matka-aikojen merkittävä nopeuttaminen, vaan kapasiteetin lisääminen ja varmuuden parantaminen. Olen ymmärtänyt, etteivät ajoajat tule pahemmin nopeutumaan eikä linjan varsinainen tarkoitus muuttumaan.

CapaCityllä mennessäni huomasin kuinka avarat seisomatilat saavat ihmiset seisomaan bussissakin, ahtaasti penkitetyssä autossa pitää väkisin mennä jonnekin istumaan, vaikkei niin huvittaisi. Junassa ihmiset seisovat lyhyitä matkoja eteisessä vaikka osastoissa olisi vapaita paikkoja. Raitiovaunussa usein joku seisoo, vaikka saisi jopa oman penkin. Samoin näköjään käyttäydytään bussissa, joka soveltuu seisomiseen.

Väliaikakysymys ei liity kulkuneuvoon. Jokerin tulee jatkossa olla sellainen reitti, että Itäkeskuksesta lähtevä voi aikataulusta katsoa, mihin junaan ehtii Oulunkylässä ja junalla tulevan pitää nähdä aikataulusta, koska Jokeri tulee. Se, miten ihmiset väliaikojen tuovan hidastuksen kokevat, riippuu siitä, miten ne ajat on tehty.

Aivan samalla tavalla raiteilla kulkeva jokeri joutuu noudattamaan aikataulua joko viivyttelemällä pysäkeillä tai pysäkkien välillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aivan samalla tavalla raiteilla kulkeva jokeri joutuu noudattamaan aikataulua joko viivyttelemällä pysäkeillä tai pysäkkien välillä.


Odottelullahan pitää vastata nimenomaan epäsäännöllisyyteen. Sillä siis pakkoaiheutetaan viivytys, joka aiheutuu satunnaisesti, muttei tällä kertaa. Mutta jos satunnaistekijät saadaan poistettua, ei odotuksia tarvita. Ajetaan vain joka kerta samalla tavalla. Samoin kuin esimerkiksi VR:n lähijunat ajavat täsmälleen aikataulun mukaisesti, mutta tasausodotukset ovat aika minimaaliset.

----------


## LateZ

> Samoin kuin esimerkiksi VR:n lähijunat ajavat täsmälleen aikataulun mukaisesti, mutta tasausodotukset ovat aika minimaaliset.


Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että odotteluja pidetään turhan pitkinä ja metron tapaan lähiliikenteessä haluttaisiin lopettaa tarkan minuuttiaikataulun käyttö useilla asemilla liikenteen nopeuttamisesksi. Itse en tätä kannata, ehkä pikemmin sitten puolikkaitten minuuttien käyttöönotto tarvittaessa voisi olla järkevää.

Mitenkään en ymmärrä, kuinka aikataulun  noudattaminen on kulkuneuvosta kiinni. Bussin saa kulkemaan aikataulussa siinä missä raitiovaununkin. Etuuksien pitää vain olla toimivat ja liikenneympäristön sellainen, ettei sinne jämähdetä. Jokerin tyyppisellä linjalla ainakin aina rautatie kohdattaessa pitää olla väljempi väliaika. Lastauksen jälkeen 30-60 sekunnin odottelu paikoissa, joissa matkustajien vaihtuvuus on suurta, ei häiritse.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että odotteluja pidetään turhan pitkinä ja metron tapaan lähiliikenteessä haluttaisiin lopettaa tarkan minuuttiaikataulun käyttö useilla asemilla liikenteen nopeuttamisesksi.


Näin ollaan toki tekemässä, mutta odotukset eivät silti kovin runsaita nytkään ole. Niitä on vain tarpeettoman usein. Uudessa lähijuna-aikataulussa tasausaikoja pidettäisiin vain joillakin asemilla. Muilla asemilla luotettaisiin siihen, että täsmällisyys pysyy joka tapauksessa. Ei niitä missään vaiheessa olla pienentämässä niin paljon, että liikenne muuttuisi epäsäännölliseksi. Kaupunkiradan epäsäännöllisyystekijät vain ovat pienemmät kuin nykyiset tasausajat, joten tasausaikoja kannattaa pienentää.




> Mitenkään en ymmärrä, kuinka aikataulun noudattaminen on kulkuneuvosta kiinni.


Kuka väittää, että se on kulkuneuvosta kiinni?




> Bussin saa kulkemaan aikataulussa siinä missä raitiovaununkin.


Niin saa. Sanoin niin jo edellisessä viestissäni. Kysymys on siitä, onko sellaisen investoinnin tekemisessä mitään taloudellista järkeä, jos joudutaan sekä tekemään suuri investointi että jatkamaan bussien kustannustasolla. Nykyisellä bussi-Jokerilla se ei onnistu ilman pitkiä tasausaikoja. BRT-Jokerilla se onnistuisi hyvin lyhyillä tasausajoilla niin kuin raide-Jokerillakin. Tasausaikojen ei tarvitse olla pitkiä eikä niitä tarvitse olla usein, kun linjaus suunnitellaan sellaisin periaattein, että ajoajassa ei ole vaihtelua. Mutta BRT-Jokerin rakentaminen ei vain ole taloudellisesti järkevää, vaan busseilla ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on jatkaa minimaalisin investoinnein.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voitko olla varma, että matkustajamäärät oikeasti kasvavat?


Henkilökohtaisesti olen varma, että matkustajamäärät kasvavat vielä pitkään. Koko Jokerin reitillä on parhaillaan rakentamista käynnissä lähes joka pysäkin läheisyydessä ja tilaa löytyy myös pitkälle tulevaisuudessa. Jokeri on näyttänyt pätevyytensä myös poikittaisliikenteen jouduttamisessa, joten edelleen liikennettä sujuvoittamalla ja selkeyttämällä voisi nytkin vielä kasvattaa matkustajamäärää niillä, joille Jokerista ei ihan ole vielä hyötyä, ja joille hyöty on vähäinen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Voitko olla varma, että matkustajamäärät oikeasti kasvavat? Ns. suuret ikäluokat eläköityvät ja myöhemmin jatkavat matkaansa tästä maailmasta. Asuinalueiden väki vähenee. Potentiaalisten käyttäjien määrä vähenee. Jatkuva kasvu ei ole ikuista!


Kyllä asiasta voi olla aika varma. Jossain vaiheessa nykyinen trendi väistämättäkin taittuu, mutta tällaiset muutokset tapahtuvat hitaasti ja vaikka trendi kääntyisi jo nyt, kestäisi varmaankin 10 - 20 vuotta ennen kuin väestönkasvu pääkaupunkiseudulla taittuisi. Toisekseen mahdollinen väestön ja työpaikkojen väheneminen ei kohdistu tasaisesti koko pääkaupunkiseudulle. Olettaisin että Kehä I:n sisäpuolella asunnoille ja toimistoille riittää kysyntää vaikka seudun väkimäärä puolittuisi. Ainoastaan asumisväljyyden lisääntyminen vähentäisi asukasmäärää ehkä siinä 10%- 20% luokassa. 

Tältä kannalta oikeasti riskihankkeena näkisin vaikkapa jonkin Klaukkalan lähiliikenneradan, kun ei ole mitenkään sanottua että Nurmijärveltä käytäisiin muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä Helsingissä töissä. Ajattelisin niin, että Helsingin seudun väkimäärä 50 - 100 vuoden tähtäimellä riippuu paljolti siitä millainen on sen ajan taloudellinen rakenne. Sehän sitten määrää kuinka suuri osa työpaikoista sijoittuu pääkaupunkiin. Mutta kun siitä ei voi tietää, pitäisi varautua yhtä hyvin siihen että tulevaisuudessa Pääkaupunkiseudulla asuu kaksi miljoonaa ihmistä kuin siihenkin että vain puoli miljoonaa.

Jokerin raiteille nostossa pitää muistaa yksi ihan keskeinen juttu: liikenneväylät ja maankäyttö ovat naimisissa keskenään ja jos tehostunut maankäyttö luo liikennettä niin yhtä hyvin lisätty liikennekapasiteetti antaa mahdollisuuksia tehostaa maankäyttöä. Tulevaisuudessa raidejokerin varteen voidaan rakentaa lisää varsinkin työpaikkoja. Eikä vain voida vaan niin myös kannattaa tehdä. Ongelmana on, että kantakaupunkiin uutta ei enää sovi, nyt on viimeiset paikat rakentumassa kun vanhat satama- ja teollisuusalueet otetaan muuhun käyttöön. Käytännössä kaikki työpaikkojen kasvu menee muualle ja jos ne halutaan hyvän joukkoliikenteen ääreen, ei Jokeri-radan vartta parempaa paikkaa voi keksiä. Ja kun radalla on varaa kasvattaa kapasiteettia moninkertaiseksi ajamalla ratikoita yhä pidempinä junina niin moneksi kymmeneksi vuodeksi voidaan lähes kaikki kasvu ohjata sinne. Ehkäpä aina niihin vuosiin asti kunnes kasvu taittuu.

----------


## late-

> Itse epäilen raide-jokerin järkevyyttä. Linja ajaa kapasiteetin puolesta suuren osan päivästä turhankin usein.


Joukkoliikennehän on täyttä ruuhkassa ja muutoin on tilaa. Mitoitus tehdään ruuhkan mukaan ja silloin Jokeri on joltensakin täynnä. Kalustokin hankitaan ruuhkan mukaan ja ruuhkan ulkopuolisen liikennöinnin määräävä kustannus on silloin henkilöstö. Tarvetta harventaa vuoroväliä ruuhkan ulkopuolella ainakaan olennaisesti ei ole, vaikka paikkoja kulkisi tyhjänä, kun henkilöstöä tarvitaan saman verran kuin pienempien yksiköiden kuljettamiseen.

Helsingin ratikoilla tämä ei sikäli toteudu, että kustannus kilometriä kohden on korkea. Metrolla toimii, koska kustannus kilometriä kohden on tässä hyvin tehdyssä järjestelmässä alhainen. Jokerin osalta oletuksena on ollut (ja oltava, jotta hommassa olisi mieltä), että kilometrikustannus saadaan alas, mutta tästä on väännetty kättä eri viranomaistahojen kesken.




> Kierrosaikaa pitää pidentää ja välipisteaikoja sekä löysätä että lisätä.


Sopii minulle. Ratikkavaihtoehdon kilpailukyky paranisi silmissä  :Smile: 




> Kalustoksi linjalle sopisi 2-2-2 -ovitettu täysmatala telikalusto, jossa on panostettu seisomatilaan istumapaikkojen kustannuksella. Ainakin ruuhka-aikaan avorahastus - tottakai.


Vaikuttaa minusta kovin pieneltä kalustolta. Täysmatalan kaluston tilankäyttö on varsinkin telien osalta epäoptimaalista, joten lisäkapasiteettia ei hirveän paljoa tulisi, vaikka istumapaikkojen osuutta kasvatettaisiin. Tämä on osa avorahastuksen hintaa. Jotta saadaan kasvunvaraa edes lähivuosiksi, ruuhkan vuoroväliksi pitäisi varmaankin laittaa 3 minuuttia tai jopa 2,5 minuuttia. Nykyisin ruuhkahuipun vuoroväli on 2,5/5 minuuttia, koska vara-auto ajetaan joka toiseen väliin (kai?).

Pieni yksikkökohtainen kapasiteetti aiheuttaa luotettavuusongelmia, kun absoluuttinen matkustajamäärä kasvaa kovin suureksi. Silloin suhteellisesti (siis prosentteina ruuhkatunnin matkustajista) pienet heitot eri vuorojen kuormituksessa ylittävät herkästi yksittäisen vuoron kapasiteetin. Tästä seuraa pysäkkien ohittelua ja ylimääräisiä viivytyksiä, kun yritetään saada kyytiin enemmän väkeä kuin mahtuu. Suuremmat yksiköt tarjoavat enemmän joustoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:24 ----------




> Voitko olla varma, että matkustajamäärät oikeasti kasvavat? Ns. suuret ikäluokat eläköityvät ja myöhemmin jatkavat matkaansa tästä maailmasta. Asuinalueiden väki vähenee. Potentiaalisten käyttäjien määrä vähenee. Jatkuva kasvu ei ole ikuista!


Ei mene minusta enää uskottavasta argumentoinnista. Kasvuennusteet seudulle ovat edelleen melkoiset. Kaupungistuminen on Suomessa kansainvälisesti katsottuna edelleen kesken. Yhdyskuntarakennettakin pyritään jatkossa edelleen tiivistämään voimakkaasti.

Hankkeet pitää perustaa kohtuullisiin oletuksiin tulevaisuudesta. Esittämälläsi logiikalla ei tehtäisi mitään, koska voihan se olla turhaakin. Ties vaikka maailma päättyisi huomenna. Kyllä sitten harmittaisi kaikki turha vaivannäkö.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Jos Raide-Jokerin kustannusarvio on tuo 212 miljoonaa ja tulee varmasti kasvamaan, niin sillä rahalla saisi hankittua n. 450-470 kpl CapaCity-niveltä!
Vaikka busseja pidetään käytössä vain noin puolet siitä ajasta mitä ratikoita, raide-Jokeriin tuhlattavilla rahoilla voisi parantaa bussiliikennettä monilla monilla linjoilla useamman sadan nivelbussin voimin! Miettikääpä sitä!  :Smile: 
Muistettavahan on, että ei ratikka ole ilmainen käyttää sitten rakentamisen jälkeen. Rata täytyy varautua uusimaan kauttaaltaan parinkymmenen vuoden välein ja vaunusto pitää varautua täyskorjaamaan reilun kymmenen vuoden välein yms. eikä se halpaa lystiä ole. Kuten ei myöskään koko ajan hienostuneemman vaunukaluston kunnossapito.

CapaCity lienee markkinoiden kalleimmasta päästä. Ja mitta 19,5m on vain sen teliakselin pyöräkoteloiden verran enemmän kuin tavallinen kolmiakselinen 18m nivelbussi. Eli 18m nivelbussi ei suuresti häviäisi CapaCitylle matkustajamäärässä.
En nyt tähän hätään saa käsiini vaikkapa laadukkaan ja mukavan hybridi-Solaris-nivelen hintaa. Enpä usko sen olevan CapaCityn hintainen kuitenkaan.
!sillöM  :Smile: 

Ainiin. Mutta bussiliikennehän ei saa olla laadukasta...

----------


## teme

> Jos Raide-Jokerin kustannusarvio on tuo 212 miljoonaa ja tulee varmasti kasvamaan, niin sillä rahalla saisi hankittua n. 450-470 kpl CapaCity-niveltä!
> Vaikka busseja pidetään käytössä vain noin puolet siitä ajasta mitä ratikoita, raide-Jokeriin tuhlattavilla rahoilla voisi parantaa bussiliikennettä monilla monilla linjoilla useamman sadan nivelbussin voimin! Miettikääpä sitä!


Juu ja ne ajetaan kauko-ohjauksella Intiasta.




> Muistettavahan on, että ei ratikka ole ilmainen käyttää sitten rakentamisen jälkeen. Rata täytyy varautua uusimaan kauttaaltaan parinkymmenen vuoden välein ja vaunusto pitää varautua täyskorjaamaan reilun kymmenen vuoden välein yms. eikä se halpaa lystiä ole. Kuten ei myöskään koko ajan hienostuneemman vaunukaluston kunnossapito.


Päinvastoin kuin kadut jotka avataan viiden vuoden välein (vai mitä se nyt on?) ja korjataan talkootöinä, ja päinvastoin kuin ratikan nivel niin bussin nivel on huoltovapaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voitko olla varma, että matkustajamäärät oikeasti kasvavat?


Tuli tuossa hyvä pointti esiin Hylkeen viestissä johdinauto-ketjuun. Jos Bussi-Jokeriin nyt satsattaisiin kunnolla, matkusjajamäärät nousisivat entisestään. Tällöin ratikka on entistä perustellumpi. Eli ainut keino pitää matkustajamäärät kurissa Jokerilla, on jatkaa nykyisenkaltaisella bussiliikenteellä.

----------


## late-

> Jos Raide-Jokerin kustannusarvio on tuo 212 miljoonaa ja tulee varmasti kasvamaan, niin sillä rahalla saisi hankittua n. 450-470 kpl CapaCity-niveltä!


Tällaista investointi- ja käyttökulujen sotkemista keskenään en olisi odottanut sinulta. Tiedät hyvin, ettei siinä ole järkeä. 




> En nyt tähän hätään saa käsiini vaikkapa laadukkaan ja mukavan hybridi-Solaris-nivelen hintaa.


Trollikkapaperissa nivelen hinnaksi on mainittu 350 000 ja telin hinnaksi 250 000. Tarkkuudesta en tiedä ja valmistajakohtaisia eroja voi tietysti olla. Telissä on pituutta lisää 20 %, mutta hintaa tulisi tuon mukaan lisää 40 %. Telien käytön mielekkyys ei siis taida liittyä ainakaan hankintakustannuksiin, vaan johonkin ihan muuhun. 5 nivelen hinnalla saa 7 teliä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tällaista investointi- ja käyttökulujen sotkemista keskenään en olisi odottanut sinulta. Tiedät hyvin, ettei siinä ole järkeä.


Kas kas, late- on sotajalalla...  :Smile: 
Ymmärräthän viestini vertauskuvallisuuden?  :Wink: 
Mitä tasonparannusta kalliiseen raideliikenteeseen ehkä upotettavilla rahoilla voisi saada muualla...  :Smile:

----------


## vompatti

> Mitä tasonparannusta kalliiseen raideliikenteeseen ehkä upotettavilla rahoilla voisi saada muualla...


Niillä voisi saada vaikka bussikadut niille kymmenille Capacityille, joita Jokerin liikennöinnissä tarvitaan.

----------


## hmikko

Maallikon välikysymys: mitä on seurannut uutena uljaana HSL-aikana HKL:n viime kesänä tekemästä päätöksestä selvittää Jokerin bussivaihtoehtoja ja riskejä? Tekeekö asialle joku jotain ja onko siitä tullut jotain tulosta?

----------


## teme

> Niillä voisi saada vaikka bussikadut niille kymmenille Capacityille, joita Jokerin liikennöinnissä tarvitaan.


Ihan vakavissaan, mihin niitä sitten rakennattisiin? Jos pitää vastaavasti tehdä korvaava tunneli henkilöautoille niin se maksaa tuollaiset 100 - 150 miljoonaa kilometri, busseille ehkä vähän vähemmän.

----------


## Renne

Keskusteltiin kai Jokerin ja toisen metrolinjan integraatiosta. Kaikkien systeemien integraatio olisi täysin kestämätöntä kuluineen ja muutaman vuosikymmenen remonttineen. Systeemit ovat aivan tarpeeksi integroituja jos (vaihto) pysäkit ja/tai asemat ovat vierekkäin. Jokeri ja toinen metrolinja ovat ns. blankkoja eli jos edes jossain haluttaisiin teknistä integraatiota, olisi jokerissa ja toisessa metrolinjassa potentiaalia.

----------


## kouvo

> Jokeri ja toinen metrolinja ovat ns. blankkoja eli jos edes jossain haluttaisiin teknistä integraatiota, olisi jokerissa ja toisessa metrolinjassa potentiaalia.


No, joo. Siinä mielessä olet oikeassa, että Jokeri ja toinen metrolinja rakennetaan varmaankin yhteensopiviksi. Tonnisilla kiskoilla ja ilmajohdolla, toinen Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan ja toinen Topeliuksenkatua pinnassa. Hitusen päivitettyinä versioina täydentävät mainiosti jo olemassa olevaa helsingin kevytpintametroverkostoa.

----------


## teme

> Keskusteltiin kai Jokerin ja toisen metrolinjan integraatiosta. Kaikkien systeemien integraatio olisi täysin kestämätöntä kuluineen ja muutaman vuosikymmenen remonttineen. Systeemit ovat aivan tarpeeksi integroituja jos (vaihto) pysäkit ja/tai asemat ovat vierekkäin. Jokeri ja toinen metrolinja ovat ns. blankkoja eli jos edes jossain haluttaisiin teknistä integraatiota, olisi jokerissa ja toisessa metrolinjassa potentiaalia.


Tuossa mitä kirjoitin ei ollut kysymys integraatiosta vaan korvaavasta radasta siksi että vaikkapa jonkun Pukinmäen raideliikenteen hoitaminen 140km/h junalla ja radalla kuitenkin jatkuvasti pysähdellen ei ole kustannustehokasta, semminkin kun sillä radalla on muutenkin kapasiteetista pulaa. Metroversio ajatuksesta löytyy Pääkaupunkiraiteta-julkaisusta, http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...20seudulle.pdf Mun pointti oli että tuon voisi tehdä pikaratikalla halvemmin ja paremmin, junanradan omaisella radalla samassa käytävässä käytännön matka-aikaeroa I-junaan ei juuri ole. Sitten jos mennään Lentokentälle tai Keravalle saakka niin asia on eri.

----------


## Renne

Joo, kyllähän kevyttä kalustoa saa VR:n radoille, jos siihen erityinen tarve tulee sitten joskus jos VR:n monopoli RHK:n radoilla loppuu ja annetaan esim. HSL:n hoidettavaksi. Kapasiteettia täytyy kyllä lisätä, ja näyttääkin siltä että Pisaraa on aikaistettu vuosikymmenellä tai kahdella.

----------


## j-lu

> Mulla on joskus käynyt mielessä että sen ajatuksen lähijunien korvaamisesta metrolla voisi tehdä pikaratikoilla...


Hyvä idea, mutta muutama juttu tulee mieleen. Eikö ensisijaisesti olisi järkevintä uusia kulunvalvontaa siinä määrin, että sinne Tikkurilan suuntaan mahtuisi junia vähän tiheämpään kuin viiden minuutin välein? Tällöin mitään kapasiteettiongelmaa ei olisi, enkä usko, että kulunvalvonnan uusinta olisi järin paljon kalliimpaa kuin uusi raidepari.

Toisekseen, liittyen tuohon liian raskaaseen kalustoon, mikä mahdollisuus junien seassa olisi liikennöidä kevyemmällä, sanotaan nyt vaikka että metro- tai pikaratikkatyyppisellä kalustolla? Onko jotain turvallisuusmääräyksiä, jotka estävät tämän? 

Idea kevyemmästä kalustosta on mielestäni varteenotettava, vaikka uusia raiteita ei rakennettaisikaan. Vepsäläisen muistan Soininvaaran blogissa todenneen, että metron ja lähijunien kustannuserot eivät selity pelkästään liikennöitsijällä, vaan metro on myös teknisten ominaisuuksiensa vuoksi edullisempi metrotyyppisessä liikenteessä kuin lähijuna.

Kolmanneksi, kannattaako tehdä mitään, kun kohta tulee lentorata, joka ratkaisee kaikki kapasiteettiongelmat pääradalla  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

*Rennelle:* Intergaatio on integraatiota, erillisenä aiemmin toimineiden järjestelmien yhdistämistä. Integraatio ei ole vaihtamista. Eli ei nyt anneta yleisille sanoille uusia merkityksiä, kun niiden sanojen merkityksissä ei ole mitään kiistanalaista tai sekavuutta.

Sen sijaan integraatio on aiheuttanut sekavuutta sille, ettei kaikissa tapauksissa enää nykyään voi tehdä eroa siitä, mikä on juna, mikä metro ja mikä raitio-jotain. Tarkoitan ilmaisulla raitio-jotain sitä, että pelkkä raitio-sana ei tarkoita järjestelmää kokonaisuutena kuten metro tai juna.

Metro ei tule siitä, että virroitus on sivukiskosta: Esim. Englannissa on satoja kilometrejä rautateitä, joilla on sivukiskovirroitus ja monissa kaupungeissa kuten Madridissa on metro, jolla on ilmajohtovirroitus. Tai on sellaisia täysin eristettyjä järjestelmiä, joissa käytetään täsmälleen samanlaisia matalalattiaisia raitiovaunuja kuin kaduilla, mutta muuten järjestelmät täyttävät kaikki ne piirteet, joita me täällä nimitämme metroksi.

Budapestin vanha maanalainen eli Földalatti ei ole matalalattiainen sivukiskovirroittaja, vaan Földalatti virroittaa ilmajohdosta. Manner-Euroopan ensimmäinen maanalainen on siten varmaankin matalalattiaraitovaunujärjestelmä 300 mm laiturikorkeuksineen, portaattomine sisäänkäynteineen ja ilmajohtovirroituksineen. Vai mitä?

Integraatio on hävittänyt eri raideliikennejärjestelmien erot, ja minusta on yksinkertaisesti harhauttavaa yrittää määritellä ja nimitellä näitä, kun kukin tekee nimittelyn mielensä mukaan. Helsinki on vain yksi maailman erikoistapaus, jossa raideliikenteen kehitys on pysähtynyt 1950-luvulle. Meillä on täällä sekä vanhanaikainen metro, vanhanaikainen raitiotie että vanhanaikainen paikallisjunaliikenne.




> Vepsäläisen muistan Soininvaaran blogissa todenneen, että metron ja lähijunien kustannuserot eivät selity pelkästään liikennöitsijällä, vaan metro on myös teknisten ominaisuuksiensa vuoksi edullisempi metrotyyppisessä liikenteessä kuin lähijuna.


Muutamat virkamiehet ja joukko tämän foorumin jäseniä ovat jämähtäneet näihin historiallisiin teknologioihin ja estävät tai eivät hyväksy mitään teknistä kehitystä. Heille tuntuu olevan tärkeätä ylläpitää integraation muualla hävittämiä eroja, ilmeisesti siksi, ettei mikään saa muodostua uhkaksi sille, miten he ovat metronsa määritelleet. Ja se ei todellakaan tarkoita, etteikö kehitystä olisi maailmalla tapahtunut ja etteikö sitä tarvittaisi täälläkin.

Kyllä tosiasia on niin, ettei metrojunien tai sähkömoottorijunien kustannuksissa ole mitään eroa. Ne molemmathan ovat sähkömoottorijunia, eikä virroittimen sijainti ole kustannusten kannalta ratkaiseva. HKL:n ja VR-Yhtymän junissa on teknisiä eroja, jotka eivät ole mitenkään sidottu siihen, että oranssiksi maalattua junaa nimitetään täällä metroksi ja punaista lähijunaksi. Kovamuovipenkkejä voi asentaa lähijuniin ja pehmeitä metrojuniin, oikosulkumoottorikäytön olisi voinut asentaa jo Sm2-juniin ja ensimmäiset metron koejunat olivat puolestaan tasavirtamoottoreilla. Tilaajan haluaman varustelueron kustannukset liittyvät vain tilaajan toiveisiin, ei junan nimeen.

*Rainerille ja Petterille* korkeista lattioista, laitureista ja matalalattiavaunuista.

Yleisin pintaliikenteen laituri- ja kynnyskorkeus on 350 mm. 550 mm on käytössä pääasiassa rautateillä, kuten Saksassa ja Suomessa, joissa ennen käytettiin 350 mm:n laituria ja portaita.

Korkeat laiturit ovat harvinaisia eikä niitä kukaan tavoittele. Niissä saksalaisissa Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa, jotka lähtivät muuttamaan järjestelmiä korkealle laiturille, korkeat laiturit ovat lähinnä riesa. Aiheesta on juuri kirjoitettu Strassenbahn Magazinessa. Uusia järjestelmiä en tiedä missään tehdyn korkealle laiturille tai korkealattiaiselle kalustolle.

Matalalattiainen kalusto on ollut tavoite jo yli 100 vuotta, se on vain ollut teknisesti vaikeata. Edellä mainittu Földalatti oli aikansa huipputekniikkaa, myös matkustajien palvelun osalta. Siksi siinä oli matala lattia ja laiturin etäisyys maanpinnasta oli mahdollisimman pieni  aikana, jolloin ei ollut liukuportaita ja maanalaisen saavutettavuus haluttiin tehdä mahdollisimman hyväksi.

Matalalattiaisen kaluston kanssa on ollut ongelmia meidänkin päivinämme. Ongelmilla on yksi yhteinen nimittäjä: moninivelvaunu (kuten Variotram). Sellainen vaunu on ollut helppo suunnitella ja halpa valmistaa. Mutta kehitystä voisi verrata busseihin: Ensin asiakkaat vaativat tasaista lattiaa koko vaunun pituudelle. Sellaisia tehtiin väkisin ja sitten asiakkaat huomasivat, että täysin tasaista lattiaa ei tarvitakaan vaan siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Nyt ymmärretään, että laiturin ja vaunun lattian sama korkeus on merkittävää ovien luona ja siellä, minne pitää päästä pyörätuolilla tai lastenvaunuilla. Muualla voi olla ramppeja, podestereita ja jopa portaita. Kokemuksesta kun on tapana saada oppia, ja kokemusta ei saa tekemättä mitään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Helsinki on vain yksi maailman erikoistapaus, jossa raideliikenteen kehitys on pysähtynyt 1950-luvulle. Meillä on täällä sekä vanhanaikainen metro, vanhanaikainen raitiotie että vanhanaikainen paikallisjunaliikenne.


Mielenkiintoisia väitteitä, kun yleensä ottaen kansainvälisissa vertailuissa Helsingin metroa kuvataan moderniksi, kuten paikallisjuniakin ja ratikoiden liikennöintikäytäntöjä perinteisiksi. Ja kansainvälisten tutkimusten mukaan samankokoisia kaupunkiseutuja vertailtaessa Helsingissä on oikein hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoisia väitteitä, kun yleensä ottaen kansainvälisissa vertailuissa Helsingin metroa kuvataan moderniksi, kuten paikallisjuniakin ja ratikoiden liikennöintikäytäntöjä perinteisiksi. Ja kansainvälisten tutkimusten mukaan samankokoisia kaupunkiseutuja vertailtaessa Helsingissä on oikein hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne.


Mitkä kansainväliset vertailut ja tutkimukset? Sellaisetko, joissa on kysytty helsinkiläisiltä, onko heidän mielestään heidän metronsa ja junansa moderneja?

Helsingin metro on ihan yhtä moderni kuin muutkin 1900-luvun alussa rakennetut metrot, joissa junat koostuvat 4-akselisista kahden telin moottorivaunuista. Ratkaisu on täsmälleen sama kuin se oli ollut jo 60 vuotta silloin, kun Helsingin metron tekniikasta päätettiin. Nyt se on siis jo 100 vuotta vanha ratkaisu. Tosin sillä erotuksella moniin kaltaisiinsa, että vaunupituus on niin suuri, etteivät junat voi ajaa yhtä pienistä kaarresäteistä kuin monet laajojen metrojärjestelmien junat. 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> *Rainerille ja Petterille* korkeista lattioista, laitureista ja matalalattiavaunuista.
> 
> Yleisin pintaliikenteen laituri- ja kynnyskorkeus on 350 mm. 550 mm on käytössä pääasiassa rautateillä, kuten Saksassa ja Suomessa, joissa ennen käytettiin 350 mm:n laituria ja portaita.


Kaikilla radoilla Britaniassa ja suuressa osassa ex Neuvostoliittoa, sekä Saksassa, Tanskassa ja Ruotsissa suurkaupunkien lähijunaradoilla on käytössä korkeat, vaunun lattian tasolla olevat laiturit, tai erotus on vain yhden porrasaskelman verran. Helsingissäkin olisi voitu päättää 1990-luvulla, kun kaupunkiratoja ryhdyttiin rakentamaan, että laiturit korotetaan vaunun lattian taolle, ja vanha kalusto saneerataan ja uusi kalusto tilataan niiden mukaan. Kun lattia on samalla tasolla koko junan sisällä ei synny tilanteita että suurin osa ihmisistä pakkautuu ruuhka-aikaan vaunun matalaan osaan kuten nyt tapahtuu (osa-) matalalattiajunissa.




> Korkeat laiturit ovat harvinaisia eikä niitä kukaan tavoittele. Niissä saksalaisissa Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa, jotka lähtivät muuttamaan järjestelmiä korkealle laiturille, korkeat laiturit ovat lähinnä riesa. Aiheesta on juuri kirjoitettu Strassenbahn Magazinessa. Uusia järjestelmiä en tiedä missään tehdyn korkealle laiturille tai korkealattiaiselle kalustolle.


Onko Strassenbahn Magazinistä jotain linkkiä netissä kyseisiin artikkeleihin. Ovatko korkeiden laitureiden kritisoijat ammattilaisia vai harrastajia?

Espanjan light-rail kalustolla ajettavissa esimetrotyyppisissä metroissa (Valencia, Bilbao ja Palma de Mallorca) on myös korkeat laiturit ja näissä raideleveys on Helsingin raitioteistä tuttu 1000 mm. Nämä järjestelmät ovat verrattain uusia, rakentaminen aloitettiin silloin kun matalalattiaraitiovaunuja oli jo kaupallisesti saatavilla. Miten arvioisisit, toimisiko Valencian metro paremmiin jos sinne olisi hankittu matalalattiavaunuja korkealattiavaunujen sijaan?




> Matalalattiainen kalusto on ollut tavoite jo yli 100 vuotta, se on vain ollut teknisesti vaikeata. Edellä mainittu Földalatti oli aikansa huipputekniikkaa, myös matkustajien palvelun osalta. Siksi siinä oli matala lattia ja laiturin etäisyys maanpinnasta oli mahdollisimman pieni  aikana, jolloin ei ollut liukuportaita ja maanalaisen saavutettavuus haluttiin tehdä mahdollisimman hyväksi.


Osaatko sanoa toimisiko Földalattin junat lainkaan raitiotiemäisissä olosuhteissa kuten kaarresäteissä ja korkeuseroissa? 




> Matalalattiaisen kaluston kanssa on ollut ongelmia meidänkin päivinämme. Ongelmilla on yksi yhteinen nimittäjä: moninivelvaunu (kuten Variotram). Sellainen vaunu on ollut helppo suunnitella ja halpa valmistaa. Mutta kehitystä voisi verrata busseihin: Ensin asiakkaat vaativat tasaista lattiaa koko vaunun pituudelle. Sellaisia tehtiin väkisin ja sitten asiakkaat huomasivat, että täysin tasaista lattiaa ei tarvitakaan vaan siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Nyt ymmärretään, että laiturin ja vaunun lattian sama korkeus on merkittävää ovien luona ja siellä, minne pitää päästä pyörätuolilla tai lastenvaunuilla. Muualla voi olla ramppeja, podestereita ja jopa portaita. Kokemuksesta kun on tapana saada oppia, ja kokemusta ei saa tekemättä mitään.


Eiköhän muillakin vaunutyypeillä kuin Variotramilla ole niitä ongelmia kanssa. Joka tapauksessa tuotekehittely nostaa vaunujen hintaa. 

Aika näyttää täyttävätkö Helsingin Transtechilta tilatut uudet vaunut täyttämään lupaukset. Kun katsoin vaunujen leikkauskuvia Hesarista kiinnitin huomiota siihen että istuimet joudutaan telien päällä rakentamaan korkeiksi ja niiden alle rakentamaan erilliset korokkeet tai pömpelit että telit mahtuvat lattian alle, ja se vaikeuttaa liikkumista vaunun sisällä. Busseissa joissa ne jotka matkustavat pidempiä matkoja menevät suosiolla takaosan kotrotetuille istuimile istumaan ratkaisu hyväksyttäneen mutta ratikkatyyppisesä liikenteessä joissa matkojen pituus on bussimatkoja keskimäärin lyhyempi ja ihmisiä poistuu ja nousee kyytiin tasaisesti koko ratikkalinjan pituudelta ratkaisu tulee hankaloittamaan kulkemista. 




> Helsingin metro on ihan yhtä moderni kuin muutkin 1900-luvun alussa rakennetut metrot, joissa junat koostuvat 4-akselisista kahden telin moottorivaunuista. Ratkaisu on täsmälleen sama kuin se oli ollut jo 60 vuotta silloin, kun Helsingin metron tekniikasta päätettiin. Nyt se on siis jo 100 vuotta vanha ratkaisu. Tosin sillä erotuksella moniin kaltaisiinsa, että vaunupituus on niin suuri, etteivät junat voi ajaa yhtä pienistä kaarresäteistä kuin monet laajojen metrojärjestelmien junat.


Vaika metrojen perusratkaisut ovat 100 vuotta vanhat niin ne toimivat ainakin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Aika näyttää täyttävätkö Helsingin Transtechilta tilatut uudet vaunut täyttämään lupaukset. Kun katsoin vaunujen leikkauskuvia Hesarista kiinnitin huomiota siihen että istuimet joudutaan telien päällä rakentamaan korkeiksi ja niiden alle rakentamaan erilliset korokkeet tai pömpelit että telit mahtuvat lattian alle, ja se vaikeuttaa liikkumista vaunun sisällä. Busseissa joissa ne jotka matkustavat pidempiä matkoja menevät suosiolla takaosan kotrotetuille istuimile istumaan ratkaisu hyväksyttäneen mutta ratikkatyyppisesä liikenteessä joissa matkojen pituus on bussimatkoja keskimäärin lyhyempi ja ihmisiä poistuu ja nousee kyytiin tasaisesti koko ratikkalinjan pituudelta ratkaisu tulee hankaloittamaan kulkemista.


Minusta nuo pömpelit istuimien alla eivät näytä sen häiritsevämmiltä kuin vastaavat pömpelit etumatalissa busseissakaan. Monessa bussissakaan ei ole kiinteitä istuimia kuin pömpeleiden päällä, "lattian tasossa" on sitten läppäistuimia. Aika sujuvasti tuntuvat huonojalkaisetkin noille pömpeli-istuimille nousevan, usein siten, että istuvat ensin ja nostavat sen jälkeen jalat pömpelin päälle (mikä kuulemma on joidenkin mielestä helpompaa kuin matalammalle istuimelle istuminen).

----------


## brynkka

> Raide-Jokerille on speksattu 2,65 leveät ja muistaakseni 40 pitkät vaunut, raideleveys todennäköisesti metri. Huippunopeus tuo 70 - 100, mikä ei sivumennen eroa metrosta mitenkään. Minimikaarresäde 23 metriä, Raide-Jokerin uralla ei ole yhtään alle 35 metrin kaarretta. 
> 
> Tuollaisilla vaunuilla ei voi ajaa suoraan ratikkaverkossa, mutta nykyratikoilla voi tietenkin ajaa tuollaista rataa, ainoa ongelma on leveämmistä vaunuista johtuva vaunun ja pysäkin väli ja se hoituu ihan yksinkertaisella sisäänvedettävällä kynnyksellä. Tämän takia voisi hyvinkin olla mielekestä korjata nykyisiä ratapätkiä soveltuen sellaisiksi että niillä voi ajaa Jokerin kalustolla, tarvitaan pidemmät pysäkit, vähän leveämpi kaista ja mahdollisesti kaarteiden oikomisia. Ihan joka pätkällä tuo ei onnistu, lähinnä kaarresäteiden vuoksi, mutta esimerkiksi kympin kiskoilla minusta kyllä.


Esitetyillä spekseillä olisi rakennettavissa vaunu, joka voisi ajaa sekä nykyisellä verkolla että tulevalla jokeriradalla.

Varion (samat arvot toiminevat myös nivelvaunujen välipaloille) leveys on 2300mm, lattian korkeus 375mm ja ovilla 325mm. Eli luiska ovelle on 50mm, lattian paksuutta ovien kohdalle en ole mitannut, mutta se vaikuttaisi olevan 25mm tai hiukan enemmän. Nykyiset pysäkkilaiturit lienevät korkeudeltaan melko tarkasti saman 325mm.

Leveämmän vaunun pitäisi vain olla vaikka 50-75mm korkeampi, lattiakorkeus ovilla siten 375-400mm. 2650mm leveä vaunu kulkisi nykyisten pysäkkilaiturien kohdalta paitsi ohi, niin myös noin 175mm leveydeltä yli. Mikäli mitoitus ja toleranssit olisivat samankaltaisia kuin Variossa voisi nykyinen pysäkki toimia auttavasti myös leveillä vaunuilla.

Vain leveiden vaunujen liikennöimille reiteille rakennettaisiin tietenkin laiturit niiden mittojen mukaan. Sellaisille pysäkeille, joille liikennöidään säännöllisesti sekä kapeilla että leveillä vaunuilla, pitäisi esteettömyyden vuoksi rakentaa laiturille viitisen-seitsemisen senttiä korkea kynnys  leveää vaunua varten ja matalampi laituriosuus kapeille vaunuille olisi tuon 175mm leveä. Tämä kynnys toimisi myös turvallisuutta lisäävänä tekijänä, etenkin leveän vaunun saapuessa pysäkille.

Joo, eihän tuo 375-400mm laiturikorkeus ole mikään standardi ja kalusto pitäisi tilata aina erikseen etc., mutta näin Raide-Jokeri intergoitusi kätevästi olemassa olevaan raitiotieverkkoon ja -kalustoon. Lisäksi muutos mihin tahansa 1000mm raideleveydelle valmistettuun 2650mm kalustoon olisi mahdollisimman helppo tehdä; pari palikkaa vain korin ja telien väliin.

----------


## hmikko

> 2650mm leveä vaunu kulkisi nykyisten pysäkkilaiturien kohdalta paitsi ohi, niin myös noin 175mm leveydeltä yli.


Yhtäkkiä tuntuis siltä, että 17,5 cm on tässä yhteydessä aika paljon (laiturille tunkeva vaunu vastavetona metron laiturioviniuhotukselle?). Eihän laiturilla noin lähellä reunaa pitäisi tietysti seisoskella, mutta silti voisi liipata aika läheltä monta varomatonta matkustajaa. Samaten laiturille kasaantunut lumi ja jää saattaisivat aiheuttaa hankaluuksia, tosin matalalattiavaunujen maavara ei muutenkaan ole suuri.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko Strassenbahn Magazinistä jotain linkkiä netissä kyseisiin artikkeleihin. Ovatko korkeiden laitureiden kritisoijat ammattilaisia vai harrastajia?


Kyllä nyt varmaan täytyy ostaa lehtiä. SB ei julkaise sisältöään netissä, koska laadukkaan lehden tekeminen perustuu tulorahoitukseen.

Lehden artikkelit puhuvat puolestaan siitä, onko niissä esitetty asiaa vai huuhaata. Minusta lukijan tulee kyetä itse arvioimaan lukemansa tekstin laatu, eikä sillä ole merkitystä, kuka kirjoittaa.




> Espanjan light-rail kalustolla ajettavissa esimetrotyyppisissä metroissa (Valencia, Bilbao ja Palma de Mallorca) on myös korkeat laiturit ja näissä raideleveys on Helsingin raitioteistä tuttu 1000 mm. Nämä järjestelmät ovat verrattain uusia, rakentaminen aloitettiin silloin kun matalalattiaraitiovaunuja oli jo kaupallisesti saatavilla. Miten arvioisisit, toimisiko Valencian metro paremmiin jos sinne olisi hankittu matalalattiavaunuja korkealattiavaunujen sijaan?


Valencia on muutettu kapearaiteisesta rautatiestä, joka on perustettu 1888. Myös Bilbao on alun perin rautatie. Palmassa metro on myöskin käytännössä osa aiempaa rautatietä. Vaikka näissä on ilmajohtovirroitus, ne ovat ihan yhtä metroja täysin eristettyine ratoineen kuin vaikka Madridin ilmajohtovirroitettu metro.

Mutta tämä menee nyt ohi aiheesta. Metroradat ovat eri asia kuin raitiotiet. Täysin eristettyjen metroratojen laiturikorkeudeksi sopii hyvin noin metri, koska korkeita laitureita ei tarvitse sijoittaa katutilaan.




> Osaatko sanoa toimisiko Földalattin junat lainkaan raitiotiemäisissä olosuhteissa kuten kaarresäteissä ja korkeuseroissa?


Osa Földalattista kulki alun perin maanpinnalla ja puistossa.




> Eiköhän muillakin vaunutyypeillä kuin Variotramilla ole niitä ongelmia kanssa. Joka tapauksessa tuotekehittely nostaa vaunujen hintaa.


Mainitsin Variotramin esimerkkinä. Eniten ongelmia oli Siemensin Combinoissa, joissa on sama perusrakenne kuin Variossa. Tuotekehitys ei nosta vaan laskee vaunujen hintaa. Transtechin vaunun kaltaiset vaunut ovat halvempia valmistaa kuin Varion tapaiset moninivelvaunut. Moninivelvaunu oli nimenomaan vähän suunittelua vaativa helppo suunnitteluratkaisu tehdä matalalattiavaunu, joka on kallis rakentaa ja kallis käyttää.




> Kun katsoin vaunujen leikkauskuvia Hesarista kiinnitin huomiota siihen että istuimet joudutaan telien päällä rakentamaan korkeiksi ja niiden alle rakentamaan erilliset korokkeet tai pömpelit että telit mahtuvat lattian alle, ja se vaikeuttaa liikkumista vaunun sisällä. Busseissa joissa ne jotka matkustavat pidempiä matkoja menevät suosiolla takaosan kotrotetuille istuimile istumaan ratkaisu hyväksyttäneen mutta ratikkatyyppisesä liikenteessä joissa matkojen pituus on bussimatkoja keskimäärin lyhyempi ja ihmisiä poistuu ja nousee kyytiin tasaisesti koko ratikkalinjan pituudelta ratkaisu tulee hankaloittamaan kulkemista.


Transtechin vaunussa on podesterit, kuten suuressa osassa täällä pyörivissä busseissakin. Podesterit ovat välttämättömät, kun lattia halutaan alemmaksi kuin vaunun tai bussin pyörän halkaisija. Mutta ne ovat oikeasti istujalle etu. On helpompi istuutua  korkeammalle kuin polvien korkeudelle ja sitten kääntyä ja sijoittaa jalat podesterin päälle. Podestereita ei tehdä korkealattiaiseen kalustoon, koska niitä ei ole pakko tehdä ja ne olisivat lisäkustannus.




> Vaika metrojen perusratkaisut ovat 100 vuotta vanhat niin ne toimivat ainakin.


Maailmalla on tehty viimeisten 30 vuoden aikana satamäärin uusia raitioteitä juuri sen vuoksi, että 100 vuotta vanha metroratkaisu ei sovellu kaupunkirakenteeseen niin hyvin kuin moderni raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valencia on muutettu kapearaiteisesta rautatiestä, joka on perustettu 1888. Myös Bilbao on alun perin rautatie. Palmassa metro on myöskin käytännössä osa aiempaa rautatietä. Vaikka näissä on ilmajohtovirroitus, ne ovat ihan yhtä metroja täysin eristettyine ratoineen kuin vaikka Madridin ilmajohtovirroitettu metro.


Tähän tarkennus: Valenciassa oli ennen metron valmistumista kaksi metrin raideleveyden verkostoa erillään toisistaan. Toinen niistä, se laajempi, oli raitiovaunukalustolla ajettava interurbaani joka kulki kaduilla myös. Tiedän sen koska kävin itse siellä aikoinaan ja matkustin siillä. Millainen se toinen lyhyempi verkosto oli en tiedä tarkkaan, se on voinut olla rautatietyyppinen. 

Metroksi muuttamisen jälkeen Valencian keskustan ulkopuoliset osuudet jätettiin maanpäällisiksi Stadtbahn-tyyppisiksi radoiksi, eli ei ole kokonaan muusta liikenteestä eristetty metro. Lisäksi osa vanhasta verkostosta jäi raitiotieksi mutta modernistoitiin ja reittejä muunneltiin hieman ja uusia llinjoja perustettiin. Valencian katuraitiotie käyttää matalalattiakalustoa, ja stadtbahn tyyppinen metro korkealattiaista. 

Mielestäni tämä konsepti voitaisiin kopioida Jokeriin, joka toivon mukaan olisi pikaraitiotie ja kulkisi suurimman osan matkastaan katuverkon ulkopuolella, tai monikaistaisten teiden ajoratojen välillä. Sillä voitaisiin ihan hyvin käyttää korkealattiakalustoa, jos ei ole pakko käyttää samoja vaunuja kuin Helsingin keskustan hitailla linjoilla. Jos Töölön metro toteutetaan light-metrona, niin samoja vaunuja voi käyttää myös sillä. 




> Osa Földalattista kulki alun perin maanpinnalla ja puistossa.


Tuo on minulle uutta tietoa, mutta se ei tainnut kulkea katuja pitkin kuitenkaan, ja kaarresäde lienee ollut loivempi kuin raitiotiessä. 





> Mainitsin Variotramin esimerkkinä. Eniten ongelmia oli Siemensin Combinoissa, joissa on sama perusrakenne kuin Variossa. Tuotekehitys ei nosta vaan laskee vaunujen hintaa. Transtechin vaunun kaltaiset vaunut ovat halvempia valmistaa kuin Varion tapaiset moninivelvaunut. Moninivelvaunu oli nimenomaan vähän suunittelua vaativa helppo suunnitteluratkaisu tehdä matalalattiavaunu, joka on kallis rakentaa ja kallis käyttää.


Tarkoitin sillä kun kirjoitin että tuotekehitys nostaa hintaa, että se kaupunki joka ensimmäisenä ostaa jonkun uuden vaunutyypin joutuu tavalla tai toisella aina maksumieheksi koska vikoja joudutaan korjaamaan joskus vuosikausia, ja vaikka korjaukset tahdään takuutyönä niin asiakas kärsii omassa selkänahassaan, kun kun niillä ei voida liikennöidä siinä laajuudessa kuin oli suunniteltu.




> Transtechin vaunussa on podesterit, kuten suuressa osassa täällä pyörivissä busseissakin. Podesterit ovat välttämättömät, kun lattia halutaan alemmaksi kuin vaunun tai bussin pyörän halkaisija. Mutta ne ovat oikeasti istujalle etu. On helpompi istuutua  korkeammalle kuin polvien korkeudelle ja sitten kääntyä ja sijoittaa jalat podesterin päälle. Podestereita ei tehdä korkealattiaiseen kalustoon, koska niitä ei ole pakko tehdä ja ne olisivat lisäkustannus.


Aika tulee näyttämään miten matkustajat ottavat uudet vaunut vastaan. Esim kun matkustaa bussilla ja mukana on isohkoja ostoskasseja niin niiden sijoiittaminen jalkojen alle on vaikeaa jos joutuu istumaan podesteri-istuimella. 




> Maailmalla on tehty viimeisten 30 vuoden aikana satamäärin uusia raitioteitä juuri sen vuoksi, että 100 vuotta vanha metroratkaisu ei sovellu kaupunkirakenteeseen niin hyvin kuin moderni raitiotie.


Viisaammin toteutetuissa raideliikennejärjestelmissä yhdistettään metrojen ja raitioteiden parhaat ominaisuudet eikä tuijoteta vain siihen mitä on kulliosenakin ajanjaksona muotia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Osa Földalattista kulki alun perin maanpinnalla ja puistossa.
> 
> 
> Tuo on minulle uutta tietoa, mutta se ei tainnut kulkea katuja pitkin kuitenkaan, ja kaarresäde lienee ollut loivempi kuin raitiotiessä.


Kulki Városligetin puistossa omalla eristetyllä, n. 470 metrin pituisella radalla. Rata kiersi lammen/järven pohjoispohjukan ympäri, kaarresäde oli 40 metriä, kartta noin vuodelta 1937. Yläoikeassa kulmassa näkyy myös ratikoiden kääntösilmukka. Puistosta oli yhteys Allatkerti útin katurataa pitkin Árena útin (nyk. Dósza György út) poikki varikolle. Varikkoraiteilla oli tiukimmillaan 24 metrin kaarteet. Tässä kuvassa näkyy varikkoraiteen erkanemiskohta, oikealla juna matkalla keskustaan - vuoteen 1973 saakka oli käytössä vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne. Nokassa kaksiakselinen ohjausvaunu. Näissä 1950-60-lukujen taitteessa rakennetuissa vaunuissa oli hieman Varioiden kaltaista "vikaa", eli kiskot kuluivat nopeammin Toisessa kuvassa juna on matkalla tunneliin. Maanpäällisen osuuden pääteasema Széchenyi fürdő.

Uusi maanalainen jatko Mexikó útille (jonne rakennettiin uusi varikko) rakennettiin cut and cover -menetelmällä. Muistaan lukeneeni, että rakennustöiden aikana lampi olisi kuivattu, jolloin alituskin voitiin rakentaa kyseisellä menetelmällä. Ilmavalokuva vanhasta maanpäällisestä ratalinjasta (f) ja uudesta maanalaisesta (d) sekä ratikkalinjasta (e). Varikko yläoikeassa kulmassa. Ennen nykyistä pääteasemaa linja alittaa Hungária körútin, jota pitkin kulkee ykkösen ratikkalinja = Budapestin "Jokeri".

----------


## hylje

> Ihan hienoja ajatuksia.
> 
> Ihmiset seisovat kyllä ihan mielellään muutaman minuutin matkoja. Otetaan nyt vaikka aika tyypillinen esikaupunkialueen hyvä pikaratikkanopeus 24 km/h ja oletaan mukavaksi seisomisjaksi vaikka 6 minuuttia, siinä ajassa pikaratikka kulkee 2,4 kilometriä. Asuvatkohan Helsingin seudulla kaikki niin lähellä töitä, palveluita tai harrastuksia, että ollaan seisomaratikkaetäisyydellä?


Näihin etäisyyksiin ei päästä käsiksi nykyisellä kaavoitusperiaatteella, jossa pelkästään asuinalueeksi tai työpaikka-alueeksi pyhitetty taajama on säteeltään luokkaa 2.4km. 

Helsingin kantakaupungin erittäin hitaaseen raitioliikenteeseen perustuva seutu kuitenkin osoittaa, että "seisomaratikkakaupunki" on saavutettavissa. Ratikoita nopeuttamalla vastaavan tehokkuuden seutu voi olla hyvinkin esikaupunkimaista. 

Myös pidemmän matkan palvelulle on aina lokeronsa, mutta siinä kilpaillaan niin vahvalla autoilevan ihmisen reviirillä ettei suuria voimavaroja siihen kannata upottaa. Eikä tarvitsekaan. Optimaalinen joukkoliikennematka on luonteeltaan erilainen kuin optimaalinen automatka.

----------


## sane

> Ihan hienoja ajatuksia.
> 
> Ihmiset seisovat kyllä ihan mielellään muutaman minuutin matkoja. Otetaan nyt vaikka aika tyypillinen esikaupunkialueen hyvä pikaratikkanopeus 24 km/h ja oletaan mukavaksi seisomisjaksi vaikka 6 minuuttia, siinä ajassa pikaratikka kulkee 2,4 kilometriä. Asuvatkohan Helsingin seudulla kaikki niin lähellä töitä, palveluita tai harrastuksia, että ollaan seisomaratikkaetäisyydellä?


Ei varmastikaan, mutta kyllä ihmiset ruuhka-aikana ovat valmiita seisomaan pidempiäkin matkoja, erityisesti raideliikenteessä. Esimerkiksi 10-ratikassa ruuhka-aikana suuri osa porukasta seisoo 10-15 minuuttia. Ei se henkilöautokaan tuohon aikaan ole mikään houkutteleva vaihtoehto, kun aika kuluu lähinnä liikennevaloissa seisomiseen. Mutta ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella tulisi mielestäni kaikille pyrkiä tarjoamaan istumapaikat, tuolloin nimittäin uskon istumapaikan saatavuuden vaikuttavan valittavaan kulkuvälineeseen.

----------


## petteri

> Ei varmastikaan, mutta kyllä ihmiset ruuhka-aikana ovat valmiita seisomaan pidempiäkin matkoja, erityisesti raideliikenteessä. Esimerkiksi 10-ratikassa ruuhka-aikana suuri osa porukasta seisoo 10-15 minuuttia. Ei se henkilöautokaan tuohon aikaan ole mikään houkutteleva vaihtoehto, kun aika kuluu lähinnä liikennevaloissa seisomiseen. Mutta ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella tulisi mielestäni kaikille pyrkiä tarjoamaan istumapaikat, tuolloin nimittäin uskon istumapaikan saatavuuden vaikuttavan valittavaan kulkuvälineeseen.


Kyllä minäkin olen viime aikoina joutunut useamman kerran viikossa seisomaan reilut kymmenen minuuttia Otaniemen ruuhkabussissa, mutta ei siitä silti kannata tehdä johtopäätöstä, että pitäisin siitä.  Huonoa palvelua ovat minusta myös Mannerheimintien ylikuormitetut ruuhkaratikat ja niiden ylipitkät seisomisajat. Huonoa joukkoliikennettä on minusta aika turha puolustella.

----------


## sane

> Kyllä minäkin olen viime aikoina joutunut useamman kerran viikossa seisomaan reilut kymmenen minuuttia Otaniemen ruuhkabussissa, mutta ei siitä silti kannata tehdä johtopäätöstä, että pitäisin siitä.  Huonoa palvelua ovat minusta myös Mannerheimintien ylikuormitetut ruuhkaratikat ja niiden ylipitkät seisomisajat. Huonoa joukkoliikennettä on minusta aika turha puolustella.


Olen iteskin seissyt myös ruuhkabusseissa, ja se onkin huomattavasti epämukavempaa kuin raideliikennevälineissä seisominen. Minusta 10 minuutin seisominen suhteellisen tasaisesti liikkuvassa kulkuneuvossa ei ole huonoa joukkoliikennettä, vaikka istuen olisi vielä parempaa. Epämukavempaa on, mikäli seisominen on niin ahdasta, että ovelle tunkeutuminen aiheuttaa haastetta. Maksan mieluummin joukkoliikennematkasta vähemmän, kuin että saisin istua kaikki matkat.

----------


## petteri

> Olen iteskin seissyt myös ruuhkabusseissa, ja se onkin huomattavasti epämukavempaa kuin raideliikennevälineissä seisominen. Minusta 10 minuutin seisominen suhteellisen tasaisesti liikkuvassa kulkuneuvossa ei ole huonoa joukkoliikennettä, vaikka istuen olisi vielä parempaa. Epämukavempaa on, mikäli seisominen on niin ahdasta, että ovelle tunkeutuminen aiheuttaa haastetta. Maksan mieluummin joukkoliikennematkasta vähemmän, kuin että saisin istua kaikki matkat.


Kyllä minä ratikassakin seison ihan säännöllisesti keskustassa eikä se sen hohdokkaampaa ole kuin moottoritiellä bussissa, kun ratikat pysähtelee aika jatkuvasti. Metro taitaa olla mukavin seisoma-alusta, vaikka lyhyttä Ruoholahti-Rautatientori väliähän tuolla tulee lähinnä kuljettua. Pitemmillä matkoilla kyllä istun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos ratikan korileveys on 240 cm niin se riittää istumiseen 2 + 2, (sitä voi verrata lähijunan 2 + 3 ) mutta Jokerin vaunuihin olisi toivottavaa enemmän tilaa lastenvaunuille kuin nykyisissä raitiovaunuissa, koska sen reitti kulkee lapsirikkaiden lähiöiden kautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos ratikan korileveys on 240 cm niin se riittää istumiseen 2 + 2, (sitä voi verrata lähijunan 2 + 3 ) mutta Jokerin vaunuihin olisi toivottavaa enemmän tilaa lastenvaunuille kuin nykyisissä raitiovaunuissa, koska sen reitti kulkee lapsirikkaiden lähiöiden kautta.


En tiedä, minkä verran lastenvaunukansa käyttää nykyistä bussijokeria. Mutta Transtechin vaunuhinhan on tulossa valtava tanssilattia, jonne kyllä mahtuu. Jokeri-vaunuista tulee myös kaksisuuntaiset, ja vaikka virallisia lastenvaunupaikkoja ei saa sijoittaa vastasuunnan ovien eteen, niin käytännössä vaunuihin syntyy useita avaria aukioita samaan tapaan kuin metrossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokerin vaunuihin olisi toivottavaa enemmän tilaa lastenvaunuille kuin nykyisissä raitiovaunuissa, koska sen reitti kulkee lapsirikkaiden lähiöiden kautta.


Jokerin 2-suuntavaunuissa on luonnostaan hyvin tilaa lastenvaunuille, koska ovien kohdalla on vapaata lattiatilaa vaunun läpi. Silti vaunuihin tulee lastenvaunu/pyörätuolipaikat seinän viereen, sillä ei voi lähteä siitä, että vaunuilla ollaan aina ovensuussa. Mutta tilanne siis on siten parempi kuin nykyään busseissa, että vaikka varsinaiset vaunupaikat ovat käytetty, vaunulla voi silti tulla vielä sisään.

Penkkien leveydestä totean, että joukkoliikenteen istuimet ovat koko lailla samankokoisia ympäri Euroopan. Myös 2,65 leveissä vaunuissa. Arvoa annetaan mieluummin leveälle käytävälle kuin levennetyille istuimille. Yhtenä syynä lienee tavoite käytävään, joka on kyllin leveä lastenvaunuille ja pyörätuoleille.




> En tiedä, minkä verran lastenvaunukansa käyttää nykyistä bussijokeria.


Kokemukseni mukaan paljon. Jopa niin, että joutuvat jäämään odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, kun vaunupaikat ovat täynnä.

Anter

----------


## late-

> Penkkien leveydestä totean, että joukkoliikenteen istuimet ovat koko lailla samankokoisia ympäri Euroopan. Myös 2,65 leveissä vaunuissa.


Paitsi Karlsruhessa ja Kasselissa, joissa seuturatikoissa on aika leveät penkit. Muuallakin leveässä vaunussa istuimet asetetaan yleensä hitusen väljemmin eli vaikkapa 5 senttiä erilleen toisistaan. Suurin etu saadaan kuitenkin siitä, että istuimet jäävät kauemmas käytävältä, jolloin käytävällä on paremmin tilaa lantion ja hartioiden korkeudella. Kapeassa vaunussa istuimet tulevat niin kiinni käytävään, että varsinkin podestereiden kanssa käytävästä tahtoo tulla ahdas.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paitsi Karlsruhessa ja Kasselissa, joissa seuturatikoissa on aika leveät penkit. Muuallakin leveässä vaunussa istuimet asetetaan yleensä hitusen väljemmin eli vaikkapa 5 senttiä erilleen toisistaan. Suurin etu saadaan kuitenkin siitä, että istuimet jäävät kauemmas käytävältä, jolloin käytävällä on paremmin tilaa lantion ja hartioiden korkeudella. Kapeassa vaunussa istuimet tulevat niin kiinni käytävään, että varsinkin podestereiden kanssa käytävästä tahtoo tulla ahdas.


Seutuliikenteen ratikoissa onkin tyystin erilaiset istuimet. Kuten on pitkän matkan busseissakin, mutta sellaista tarvetta tuskin on Jokerilla.

Mutta mitä tarkoitat sillä, että istuimet jäävät kauemmaksi käytävältä? Eikö käytävän leveys ala siitä, mihin istuin päättyy. Leveä ihminen, joka istuu käytävän puoleisella istuimella, kaventaa tietenkin myös käytävää, kun ulottuu istuimen reunan yli. Ihmisten yleinen lihavuus onkin tietynlainen haaste joukkoliikenteelle, koska kookkaat ihmiset vievät enemmän tilaa kuin hoikat.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mutta mitä tarkoitat sillä, että istuimet jäävät kauemmaksi käytävältä? Eikö käytävän leveys ala siitä, mihin istuin päättyy.


Esimerkiksi täysmatalissa Citadiksissa istuimet eivät ulotu podestereiden käytänpuoleiseen reunaan asti. Tässä mielessä ne jäävät kauemmas käytävältä eli istujan hartiat ja kädet eivät ulotu niin herkästi varsinaiselle käytävälle. Toisaalta tila on tosiaan myös käytävää, koska käytävällä kulkeville jää paremmin tilaa lantion ja käsien korkeudelle. Joka tapauksessa vaunusta tulee väljempi sekä istuvien että seisovien kannalta. Kapeissa vaunuissa telien kohdalle muodostuu herkemmin tukoksia.

----------


## hmikko

Osui silmiin kuva hampurilaisten just uudesta 2,6 m leveästä metrojunasta. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:H..._Innenraum.jpg

Eipä ole ihan yhteensopiva meikäläisen hartioiden kanssa tuokaan (hartiat luonnostaan leveää mallia, muskeleita en ole niissä havainnut).

----------


## Knightrider

Testailin penkkien leveyksiä PK-seudulla:
Yksilöidyt penkit olivat leveydeltään kaikissa ajoneuvoissa samanlevyisen tuntuiset, eli kaltaiseni hoikka, mutta pitkä henkilö ohuissa kevätvaatetuksissa niihin mahtuu. Ongelmana on, että kaikki penkit ovat saman kokoisia eivätkä veny käyttäjän mukaan. MAN-busseissa on edessä normaalia leveämpi yksilöimätön penkki, joka on siitä nerokas, että siihen mahtuu joko 1 suurehko henkilö, 2 lasta tai vanhus kauppakasseineen. Sama käytäntö pitäisi olla kaikissa HSL-alueen busseissa.Variotramissa ei voi istua neljän penkin ryhmässä kaikissa aikuista, sillä muuten polvet kolisee. Tiukkaa tekee, vaikka vastapäätä olisi lapsikin. Jalkojen pituus ratkaisee, leveyssuunnassa tilaa tuntui olevan yhtä vähän kuin muissakin kulkupeleissä, kuten jo mainitsinkin. Usein näkeekin Varion 4-penkkiryhmää käytettävän niin, että vastapäätä on jonkun henkilön kantamukset.NrI/II:ssa ja tavallisessa kaupunkibussissa on tasan saman verran tilaa per penkki joka suuntaan.Ikarus E94:ssä, ainakin, takana pyörien päällä ei voi istua kahta aikuisen kokoista vierekkäin, sillä jalkoja ei voi pitää suoraan eteenpäin tilanpuutteen johdosta. Itselläni oli ainakin tukalaa.Metroissa ja Sm1/2-lähijunissa ei ole tukalan tuntuista, sillä jalkatilaa on busseja ja raitiovaunuja enemmän sekä penkit ovat juuri sen levyisiä, kuin tarvitaan. Niissä voi istua 2 tai 3 hlö koon mukaan ja kantamuksille ei kulu koko penkkiä. Yksilöityjen penkkien välit ovat hukkatilaa.Kantamuksia varten kaikissa ajoneuvoissa pitäisi olla hattuhylly ja ohjeistuksena, että kantamukset laitetaan joko sinne, syliin tai maahan (jos ei ole kenenkään tiellä) vapaavalintaisesti, mutta ei koskaan viereiselle paikalle. Itse käytän kantamuksilleni aina hattuhyllyä, kun sellaista tarjotaan, harmillisen usein ihmiset eivät osaa käyttää niitä vaikka niitä olisikin. Hattuhylly voisi mieluusti olla samanlainen kuin Sm1/2-junissa, sillä omaa kantamusta voi tiirailla koko ajan ja hyllylle ladotut Metro-lehdet ja Hesarit pistävät silmään heti osastoon astuessa ja päätyvät seuraavalle lukijalle.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Talo-forumissa on mielenkiintoinen viestiketju liittyen Westendinaseman ympäristöön:
Westendin asuintornit, Espoo. Tässä vielä suora linkki Länsiväylän juttuun.
Jos Westendinaseman ympäristöön todella jossain vaiheessa nousee kaksi kuusitoistakerroksista asuintornia sekä kylpylähotelli olisi varmaan syytä laittaa Raide-Jokeri lähtemään Westendin asemalta Tapiolan sijaan. Jos nyt ei haluta rakentaa rataa nykyisen bussilinjan tapaan Westendinasema-Tapiola-Otaniemi-Leppävaara..., mikä olisi yksi vaihtoehto, voisi radan haaroittaa Pohjois-Tapiolan kohdalla rata laittaen toisen haaran kulkemaan Tapiolan kautta vähintään Westendin asemalle saakka ja toinen haara menemään Otaniemeen. Otaniemessä päättärin voitaisiin kenties laittaa Teekkarikylään. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi jatkaa rataa Otaniemestä Keilaniemeen ja siitä vielä vaikka Lauttasaaren Vattuniemeen saakka. Tietenkin tuo kilpailisi osittain Länsimetron kanssa, mutta eiköhän keskustaan menijät ole metrolle se tärkein ryhmä ja Vattuniemen ratikka takaisi sen, että niissä lyhennetyissä metroissa varmasti riittää paikkoja pidemmän matkan kulkijoille.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Talo-forumissa on mielenkiintoinen viestiketju liittyen Westendinaseman ympäristöön:
> Westendin asuintornit, Espoo. Tässä vielä suora linkki Länsiväylän juttuun.
> Jos Westendinaseman ympäristöön todella jossain vaiheessa nousee kaksi kuusitoistakerroksista asuintornia sekä kylpylähotelli olisi varmaan syytä laittaa Raide-Jokeri lähtemään Westendin asemalta Tapiolan sijaan. Jos nyt ei haluta rakentaa rataa nykyisen bussilinjan tapaan Westendinasema-Tapiola-Otaniemi-Leppävaara..., mikä olisi yksi vaihtoehto, voisi radan haaroittaa Pohjois-Tapiolan kohdalla rata laittaen toisen haaran kulkemaan Tapiolan kautta vähintään Westendin asemalle saakka ja toinen haara menemään Otaniemeen. Otaniemessä päättärin voitaisiin kenties laittaa Teekkarikylään. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi jatkaa rataa Otaniemestä Keilaniemeen ja siitä vielä vaikka Lauttasaaren Vattuniemeen saakka. Tietenkin tuo kilpailisi osittain Länsimetron kanssa, mutta eiköhän keskustaan menijät ole metrolle se tärkein ryhmä ja Vattuniemen ratikka takaisi sen, että niissä lyhennetyissä metroissa varmasti riittää paikkoja pidemmän matkan kulkijoille.


Muuten ihan hyvä idea, mutta yritäpä löytää tästä spagetista tilaa vielä ratikalle: http://mikkosarela.blogspot.com/2012...i-kaduksi.html

----------


## hmikko

> Onko jossain jo piirretty jokerin tarkka ratalinjaus? Siis enemmän kuin vain yksittäsissä risteyksissä tilavarauksen yhteydessä.


Alustavan suunnitelman liite on tämmöinen:

http://raidejokeri.info/Raportti/Rai...TELMAT_web.pdf

Tuossa näkyy kääntöraiteita, ei silmukoita, mutta tekele on tietysti vuodelta 2009.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko jossain jo piirretty jokerin tarkka ratalinjaus? Siis enemmän kuin vain yksittäsissä risteyksissä tilavarauksen yhteydessä. Olen luullut, että on vain yksittäisten virkamiesten ja muiden asiantuntijoiden kommentteja, että kaksisuuntaiset vaunut tulevat.


Alustava yleissuunnitelma on tehty tilavarausten pohjaksi, ja koska siinä ei ole varattu tilaa kääntösilmukoille, käytännössä kaksisuuntavaunuista on jo päätetty. Tämä myös lukee eksplisiittisesti sivulla 11: "Raide-Jokerin vaunut hankitaan kahteen
suuntaan ajettavina." Alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa on myös ratalinja jo melko tarkkaan piirretty. Minusta kaksisuuntavaunut ovat aina olleet Raide-Jokerin lähtökohta ja vain nimenomaan yksittäiset virkamiehet ovat saattaneet luulla, että yksisuuntavaunujakin joskus olisi harkittu.

----------


## Ketorin

Oikeassa toki  olet, mutta kun mainitset, että silmukoita "ei ole piirretty", niin eipä noihin ole piirretty sivuraiteita tai puolenvaihtopaikkojakaan minnekään. Päättäripaikat taas on rakennettu silloin, kun koko jokeriraitiotiestä ei ole ollut minkäänlaisia varauksia, niin ne ovat millaisia ne ovat.

En tosin en jaa alustavien suunnittelijoiden heittoa, etteikö sekä Tapiolaan, että Itikseen saisi pakon edessä silmukkaa tai Y-raidetta, jos tosiaan katsotaan suotavaksi, että siellä yksisuuntavaunujen olisi voitava kääntyä. Tosiaan tarvitseeko vain sille se tila varata.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oikeassa toki  olet, mutta kun mainitset, että silmukoita "ei ole piirretty", niin eipä noihin ole piirretty sivuraiteita tai puolenvaihtopaikkojakaan minnekään.


On siellä kuitenkin piirretty terminaalien kääntöpaikkojen puolenvaihtovaihteet. Linjan keskivälin puolenvaihtopaikkoja ei ole mitään tarvetta tässä vaiheessa piirtää. Vaihteethan voi lätkiä mille tahansa suoralle osuudelle ihan missä vaiheessa vain. Ne eivät tarvitse tilavarauksia, toisin kuin terminaalien suunnanvaihto. Tekstissä kuitenkin sanotaan, että radalle tulee puolenvaihtoraiteita kahden kilometrin välein. Jos siis suunnitelmassa olisi varauduttu myös yksisuuntavaunuihin, siihen olisi takuuvarmasti piirretty myös ne silmukoiden paikat. Myös suunnitelmatekstissä sanotaan ihan suoraan, että linjan molemmissa päissä on varattu tila kahdelle kääntöraiteelle. Kääntösilmukoista ei puhuta mitään.

Sivuraiteita en usko linjalle missään vaiheessa tulevan ollenkaan. En ymmärrä, mihin niitä edes tarvittaisiin. Jos niitä tulisi, niiden tarpeesta mainittaisiin tuossa alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa edes tekstissä.




> Päättäripaikat taas on rakennettu silloin, kun koko jokeriraitiotiestä ei ole ollut minkäänlaisia varauksia, niin ne ovat millaisia ne ovat.


Tästä en oikeastaan ymmärtänyt, mitä ajat takaa. Päättäripaikat eli Tapiolan keskus ja Itäkeskus ovat toki jo vuosikymmeniä vanhoja, mutta tilavaraukset tarvitaan silti tulevaisuuden muutostöihin. Tapiolan keskustahan myllätään parhaillaan oikein urakalla. Tuo suunnitelma on piirretty juuri sitä varten, että tiedetään mitä se Jokerin tuloon varautuminen vaatii. (Eri asia on sitten se, miten projektissa se on todellisuudessa otettu huomioon, mutta se ei liity tähän.) Ja tietää, että nimenomaan kääntösilmukoihin ei tarvitse varautua.

Joka tapauksessa: Raide-Jokerilla kaksisuuntavaunujen käyttö on ollut koko ajan ihan päivänselvä asia, koska vain se takaa noin pitkälle linjalle häiriösietoisen liikenteen ja koska linjaa ei voi ohjata poikkeusreiteille niin kuin keskustassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oikeassa toki  olet, mutta kun mainitset, että silmukoita "ei ole piirretty", niin eipä noihin ole piirretty sivuraiteita tai puolenvaihtopaikkojakaan minnekään. Päättäripaikat taas on rakennettu silloin, kun koko jokeriraitiotiestä ei ole ollut minkäänlaisia varauksia, niin ne ovat millaisia ne ovat.


Puolenvaihtoraiteita ei ole piirretty, sillä tuo 2009 suunnitelma on tilavaraus. Nehän eivät vie tilaa, vaan ne voi sijoittaa minne tahansa radanvarrelle. Jopa sekakaistaosuuksille, vaikka sitä onkin syytä välttää.

Sivuraiteet menevät kategoriaan "kellekään ei ole tullut mieleen". En ole kuullut kenenkään puhuvan siitä, että linjalle tarvittaisiin sivuraiteita muualle kuin päätepysäkeille. Tilaa niille tietysti pitäisi varata, jos niitä tarvittaisiin. Sitten on eri juttu, tarvitaanko vai ei. En sinänsä pidä ajatusta ollenkaan huonona  ne mahdollistaisivat lisävuorojen ajamisen kuormitetuimmalla osuudella. Leppävaara tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen, päätepysäkkiseisonnan mahdollistava pistoraide siellä olisi mainio juttu. Lisävuoroja voi tietysti ajaa ilman sivuraidejärjestelyitäkin, jos liikenne on erittäin luotettavaa.

Päätesilmukka-asia on vähän kakspiippuinen juttu. Jokerille niitä ei ole piirretty, eikä niitä ahtaisiin terminaaleihin kovin helposti saisikaan, mutta tuskin se mahdotonta olisi. Silmukan hyvä puoli on se, että se nopeuttaa liikennöintiä, sillä silmukan ympäriajo on aina nopeampaa kuin suunnanvaihto kääntöraiteella. Myös kaksisuuntavaunuja voi tietysti ajaa silmukkaan. Itse näen tuon asian niin päin, että Jokerille ilman muuta hankitaan kaksisuuntavaunut, ja vähitellen niitä hivutetaan keskustalinjoillekin. Kaksisuuntavaunujen paras puoli  häiriösietoisuuden ohella  on minusta se, että rataa voidaan jatkaa vaikka pysäkinväli kerrallaan tilapäisin vaihtein  esimerkiksi Jätkäsaarerssa, Hernesaaressa tai Kalasatamassa, missä asutus etenee niemeltä kohti kärkeä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ja Jokerillekin toki saattaa johonkin paikkaa ilmestyä päätesilmukka, jos keskustalinjoja jatketaan käyttämään myös Jokerin rataa pätkä (ja jos nyt, kuten järkevää on, Jokeri tehdään 2,4 metrin vaunuille ajokelpoiseksi). Esimerkiksi 4 tai Munkkivuoren linja Pajamäkeen. Siinä on kuitenkin kyse sitten jo muusta kuin Jokerin suunnittelusta. Niiden silmukoiden tilavaraukset ja suunnittelu tehdään sitten siinä yhteydessä, kun niitä linjoja jatketaan.

Ja on tosiaan sekin mahdollista, että siinä vaiheessa niilläkin linjoilla aletaan ajaa kaksisuuntavaunuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsittääkseni tärkeimmät syyt raide-jokerin hitauteen bussi-jokeriin verrattuna on:...


Petteri hei, älä selittele asiaa, josta et tiedä mitään. Minä tiedän, mitä, miten ja miksi saksalainen konsultti on laskenut, koska saksalainen konsultti on sen itse selvittänyt. Ja kerroin asian sitä kysyvälle.




> Tässä on aikamoista selittelyn makua. Minusta paljon salaliittoteorioita uskottavampi selitys on, että osa joukkoliikennefoorumin ratikkaharrastajista ei vaan kunnolla tunne pikaratikkaa liikennemuotona, sen mahdollisuuksia, rajoitteita ja luotettavan liikennöinnin edellytyksiä.


Kyllä. Sinulta löytyy aina mitä ihmeellisintä selittelyä. Lisäksi yrität prvosoida kirjoittamalla asiattomuuksia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Petteri hei, älä selittele asiaa, josta et tiedä mitään. Minä tiedän, mitä, miten ja miksi saksalainen konsultti on laskenut, koska saksalainen konsultti on sen itse selvittänyt. Ja kerroin asian sitä kysyvälle.
> 
> 
> Kyllä. Sinulta löytyy aina mitä ihmeellisintä selittelyä. Lisäksi yrität prvosoida kirjoittamalla asiattomuuksia.


Jos asiattomuutta on ratikkaharrastelijoiden villeimpien unelmien puhkaiseminen, tunnistan olevani asiaton kirjoittaja.

Vaikka täytyy kyllä sanoa, että "Juttelin yhden saksalaisen konsultin kanssa, minä tiedän että he ovat laskeneet väärin." ei myöskään argumentointina vakuuta. Jos esimerkiksi esittäisit useita vastaavia nykyään liikennöitäviä pikaratikkaratkaisuja, joissa linjanopeus on vastaavalla pysäkkivälillä, samantyylisellä rataratkaisulla ja joka pysäkillä pysähtyen merkittävästi paremmalla tasolla raide-jokerin suunnitelmiin verrattuna, kirjoituksillasi voisi olla uskottavuuttakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos asiattomuutta on ratikkaharrastelijoiden villeimpien unelmien puhkaiseminen, tunnistan olevani asiaton kirjoittaja.


Toivottavasti ylläpito sulkee tunnuksesi, kun myönnät itsekin olevasti asiaton kirjoittaja. Viittaatko yllä yrityksen TTK konsultteihin? Kerropa meille, millä kompetenssilla sinä heitä arvioit? Arvaan, että tavoillesi uskollisena et koskaan tule vastaamaan tähän, joten totean jo nyt, että sinulla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä heidän tai muidenkaan alalla ammatikseen toimivien arvosteluun. Mikä ei tietenkään estä asiatonta kirjoitteluasi.




> Vaikka täytyy kyllä sanoa, että "Juttelin yhden saksalaisen konsultin kanssa, minä tiedän että he ovat laskeneet väärin." ei myöskään argumentointina vakuuta.


Ne olkiukot...




> Jos esimerkiksi esittäisit useita vastaavia nykyään liikennöitäviä pikaratikkaratkaisuja,...


Jos esimerkiksi pysyisit siinä aiheessa, josta oli kysymys. Tässä tapauksessa aihe oli, miksi oli *laskettu* alhainen linjanopeus.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Toivottavasti ylläpito sulkee tunnuksesi, kun myönnät itsekin olevasti asiaton kirjoittaja. Viittaatko yllä yrityksen TTK konsultteihin? Kerropa meille, millä kompetenssilla sinä heitä arvioit? Arvaan, että tavoillesi uskollisena et koskaan tule vastaamaan tähän, joten totean jo nyt, että sinulla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä heidän tai muidenkaan alalla ammatikseen toimivien arvosteluun.


Minusta monet TTK:n tekemät viralliset suunnitelmat ovat realistisia ja toteuttamiskelpoisia. Näin raide-Jokerinkin tapauksessa, jossa osaava saksalainen raideliikenteen konsulttitoimisto on suunnitellut toimivan pikaratiotien ja arvioinut sille realistisen liikennöintinopeuden. 




> Jos esimerkiksi pysyisit siinä aiheessa, josta oli kysymys. Tässä tapauksessa aihe oli, miksi oli *laskettu* alhainen linjanopeus.


Tuohon on ihan hyvä selitys. Kun verrataan raide-jokeria vastaaviin nykyisin Euroopassa liikennöitäviin pikaratikkaratkaisuihin voidaan havaita, että raide-jokerille laskettu linjanopeus on vastaavalla pysäkkivälillä, samantyylisellä rataratkaisulla ja joka pysäkillä pysähtyen on linjassa jokerin tyylisten linjojen nopeuden kanssa. Mitä tuosta voidaan päätellä? Minusta yksinkertaisesti se, että raide-jokerille on laskettu noin 25 km/h linjanopeus, koska tuollaista raitiotietä ei voida luotettavasti ja aikataulussa pysyen liikennöidä paljon nopeammin.

Toki erilaisille raitioliikennehankkeille voidaan *laskea* korkeampiakin linjanopeuksia. Tuo vaatii aluksi realismista luopumista, voisinko sanoa jopa asennetta, jossa ratikka on tukevasti ilmassa. Kun katuratikkaa ikävästi hidastava todellisuus on ensin siirretty varikolle, voidaan tavanomaisesti saavutettavia linjanopeuksia skaalata millä vaan alkuvakiolla tai kaupunkiliikennekertoimella. 

Ikävä kyllä vaan unelmien kaupunkiliikennekertoimen käyttämisessä on yksi pieni heikkous. Ratikka tukevasti ilmassa lasketut kaupunkiliikenneunelmat toteutuvat kyllä joukkoliikennefoorumin virtuaalimaailmassa, mutteivät todellisessa elämässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kerropa meille, millä kompetenssilla sinä heitä arvioit? Arvaan, että tavoillesi uskollisena et koskaan tule vastaamaan tähän, joten totean jo nyt, että sinulla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä heidän tai muidenkaan alalla ammatikseen toimivien arvosteluun. Mikä ei tietenkään estä asiatonta kirjoitteluasi.


Olin oikeassa, joka asiassa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olin oikeassa, joka asiassa.


Miten minusta vaikuttaa, että yrität aina vaan yhä epätoivoisemmin väistellä sitä faktaa, etteivät pikaratikat yleensä muuallakaan, siis ihan oikeassa elämässä, kulje yleensä merkittävästi raide-jokerin suunnitelmaa nopeammin vastaavissa oloissa hyvällä luotettavuustasolla. Miten siis Jokerillakaan?

----------


## Matkalainen

Antero ynnä muut: "petteri" ei edes yritä kirjoittaa asiallisesti; nimimerkin kirjoitukset ovat tyylipuhdasta trollausta. Esimerkiksi:




> Jos asiattomuutta on ratikkaharrastelijoiden villeimpien unelmien puhkaiseminen, tunnistan olevani asiaton kirjoittaja.


Nimimerkki kuulostaa "ihmettelynsä" perusteella kovin viattomalta, vaikka Anteron viittaus oli (ainakin normaalin sisälukutaidon omaavan lukijan käsityksen mukaan) ihan selkeästi "petterin" heittoon salaliittoteorioista.

Tällainen huutelu kannattaisi jättää omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällainen huutelu kannattaisi jättää omaan arvoonsa.


Mä luulin, että foorumin sääntömuutos olisi johtanut näiden keksittyjen nimien takaa huutelun loppumiseen. Turha luulo. On sääli, että joskus asiallinen keskustelupalsta on muuttunut puhtaaksi kettuilupalstaksi. Harvemmin täällä enää käydään asiallista keskustelua juuri mistään aiheesta. No, aikansa kutakin.

----------


## teme

> Mä luulin, että foorumin sääntömuutos olisi johtanut näiden keksittyjen nimien takaa huutelun loppumiseen. Turha luulo. On sääli, että joskus asiallinen keskustelupalsta on muuttunut puhtaaksi kettuilupalstaksi. Harvemmin täällä enää käydään asiallista keskustelua juuri mistään aiheesta. No, aikansa kutakin.


Joo. Täällä on ja varsinkin oli hyvää se että asiat perusteltiin laskelmin, mittauksin ja esimerkein joidenka perusteet voi kuka tahansa tarkistaa ihan käymällä ne laskelmat läpi. Sitten kun tää menee semmoiseksi etku oikeesti menee näin, koska minä nyt vaan sanon että se menee niin, niin mitä siihen sitten sanoo? Osta oma todellisuus?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:25 ----------

Miten mä muistelen kuulleeni, että Jokerin vertailuissa oli semmoinen pieni kämmi, että bussilinjan pituus oli mitattu väärin?

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko siis minuuttikaupalla etuajassa ajaminen ja siitä seuraava epäluotettavuus ja vaihtoyhteyksien pettäminen mielestäsi parempaa joukkoliikennettä, kuin aikataulujen noudattaminen?



Se on pienempi paha, koska kun kyydissä on 100 matkustajaa , jotka voisi viedä samantien. Nyt auto seisoo tyhjäkäynnillä ja odottaa välitasauspysäkin lähtöaikaa. Käytän joskus yli 10 joukkoliikennevälinettä päivässä ja näen molempien menetelmien haittapuolet ja eduta. Kyllä minulle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä riittää, että bussi lähtee päätepysäkiltä tiettyyn aikaan ja vie sen jälkeen matkustat perille. 

Nyt esim. useasti 39 odottaa Talissa kuskia, joka tulee vaihtoon, sitten uusi kuski ajaa Pajamäen risteyksen pysäkille ja odotetaan taas että tasauslähtöaika täyttyy. Kyydissä on 50 - 70, joita voisi palvella. Nyt palvellaan niitä 5 matkustajaa, jotka menevät Malminkartanontieltä Myyrmäkeen.

----------


## Albert

> Arvoisa Hyvä Toveri JLF-kirjoittaja Albert:
> Sillä kyllä ainaski meidzin kaltaista Rööperissä, Puotilassa etc. kasvanutta pulibläägäistä Stadin kundia nappaa tosi dorkasti skupoliin, kun tollasia typeriä pikkuskidien munhelsinki/sunespoo-trolleja heitellään esteiksi meille kaikille yhteisten hyvien ja todella tarpeellisten joukkoliikenteen kehityshankkeiden etenemiselle.


No Stadin kundi unohti sopivasti? erään myöhemmän viestini pois. Henkilökohtaisuuksiin meneminen on mielestäni aika fittiä. Keitä hän lienee pikkuskideillä meinaa?
Itse en enempää tuhlaa tällä forumilla tilaa tuollaisen skeidan takia.

----------


## Safka

> Se on pienempi paha, koska kun kyydissä on 100 matkustajaa , jotka voisi viedä samantien. Nyt auto seisoo tyhjäkäynnillä ja odottaa välitasauspysäkin lähtöaikaa. Käytän joskus yli 10 joukkoliikennevälinettä päivässä ja näen molempien menetelmien haittapuolet ja eduta. Kyllä minulle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä riittää, että bussi lähtee päätepysäkiltä tiettyyn aikaan ja vie sen jälkeen matkustat perille.


Kiinnittäisitkö asiaan huomiota yhtä paljon, jos bussit seisoisivat jokaisella välipysäkeilläkin, sanotaan vaikka 15 sekuntia, hetken? Ajantasauspysäkeille saavuttaisiin siten vain hetkeä ennen lähtöaikaa eikä siellä seisominen olisi juurikaan pitempi aika kuin muilla pysäkeillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen noista välipisteajoista vähän ristiriitaista mieltä.

Jos vuoroväli on pitkä ja varsinkin jos välipisteessä on konkreettinen syy tasata aikaa (odotetaan vaikka lähijunan vaihtomatkustajia eli synkatut aikataulut) niin silloin tuo on hyvä juttu.

Mutta jos vuoroväli on niin tiheä, etteivät matkustajat pahemmin aikataulua katso, niin silloin ei tarvita välipisteodottelujakaan  ne ovat vain kiusantekoa kyydissä oleville. Välipisteaikoja voi tietysti olla, ja pitääkin olla, mutta aikataulut tulisi kuitenkin suunnitella sillä tavoin, että normaalitilanteessa siinä välipisteellä ollaan minuutin verran myöhässä, jolloin odotteluja ei tule, ja parhaassakin tapauksessa se odottelu jää sitten hyvin lyhyeksi. Jos odotusaikaa on useampi minuutti ja tämä vielä usealla välipisteellä, silloin on aikataulusuunnittelija tehnyt työnsä huonosti tai kuljettaja rallikuski.

----------


## Samppa

Ymmärtääkseni HSL:llä on erilaisia tavoitteita eri väliaikapysäkeillä. Joillakin väliaikapysäkeillä halutaan taata onnistunut vaihtoyhteys. Varsinkin pitkillä linjoilla tavoite lienee se, että matkustaja tietää tarkemmin, milloin bussi tulee väliaikapysäkin jälkeisille pysäkeille, jolloin matkustajan kokonaismatka-aika lyhenee. Joissakin tapauksissa on linjaryhmiä joilla on pitkä yhteinen reittiosuus. Tällöin väliaikapysäkillä voidaan säätää sitä, että nämä eri linjojen bussit ajavat yhteisellä osuudella tasaisemmin vuorovälein, eivätkä kaikki samassa jonossa. Oma näkemykseni on se, että riittävällä määrällä väliaikapysäkkejä saadaan kuljettajien korvien välistä pois aikataulupaine. Kuljettaja tietää etukäteen, että hän ehtii seuraavalle väliaikapysäkille hyvin rauhallisesti ajamalla. Jos jollakin välillä kuluu aikaa poikkeuksellisen paljon, niin kuljettaja edelleen tietää, että seuraavalla välillä aikataulun saa helposti kiinni. Tämä näyttää toimivan hyvin esim. Kööpenhaminassa ja sen ympäristössä. Jos väliaikapysäkillä joutuu odottamaan uutta lähtöaikaa enemmän kuin 1-2 minuuttia, niin syy on joko kuljettajan ajotavassa tai aikataulusuunnittelijan väärin mitoittamasta ajoajasta. Liian kireät ajoajat taas eivät poista sitä aikataulupainetta kuljettajien korvien välistä, joka vaikuttaa liian paljon erilaisiin asiakaspalvelutilanteisiin. Väliaikapysäkkejä käyttämällä on tietysti kuljettajan kannalta se huono puoli, että työaika voi täyttyä ½ kierrosta aiemmin kuin nyt. Ei pääsekään työpäivän aikana ajamaan yhtäpaljon kilometrejä kuin aiemmin  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Salomaa

> Kiinnittäisitkö asiaan huomiota yhtä paljon, jos bussit seisoisivat jokaisella välipysäkeilläkin, sanotaan vaikka 15 sekuntia, hetken? Ajantasauspysäkeille saavuttaisiin siten vain hetkeä ennen lähtöaikaa eikä siellä seisominen olisi juurikaan pitempi aika kuin muilla pysäkeillä.


Tarkastelin ajantasauksen tarvetta kokonaisuudessaan. Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkillä istuu tyyhjäkäyntisessä diesel-autossa 50 matkustajaa, jotka ovat menossa 90 %sesti Konalantien pysäkeille : Vähäntuvantielle, Kokkokallioon ja esim Tähkätielle. Siirtolapuutarhan pysäkiltä siihen on muutama pysäkinväli. Mitä itua sitä bussikuormaa on mulittaa?

Konalantieltä ja Malminkartanontieltä jatkaa Myyrmäkeen useasti 5 matkustajaa tai alle. Minä tarkoitan sitä että palvellaan suurempaa matkustajamäärää ja viedää ne matkustajat viivytyksettä perille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:24 ----------




> Mä olen noista välipisteajoista vähän ristiriitaista mieltä.
> 
> Jos vuoroväli on pitkä ja varsinkin jos välipisteessä on konkreettinen syy tasata aikaa (odotetaan vaikka lähijunan vaihtomatkustajia eli synkatut aikataulut) niin silloin tuo on hyvä juttu.
> 
> Mutta jos vuoroväli on niin tiheä, etteivät matkustajat pahemmin aikataulua katso, niin silloin ei tarvita välipisteodottelujakaan  ne ovat vain kiusantekoa kyydissä oleville. ..........


Esimerkkilinjassani 39, jota väitän jonkun verran tuntevani tasauspysäykki on vähän matkan päässä siitä , mihin suurin osa linja matkustajista menee.

Tai jos olen väärässä. Kertokaa jäikö Talin siirtolapuutarhapysäkin tasaus pois, kun linja lyhennettiin Myyrmäkeen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:24 ----------

On siellä edelleen kaksi tasauspysäkkiä. Ensin on vajaan puolen tunnin suunniteltu ajo siirtolapuutarhan pysäkille ja sitten 12 minuutin ajo toiselle tasauspysäkille Malminkartanoon. Paremmin maallikko ymmärtäisi, jos ensimmäinen tasauspysäkki olisi Paciuksenkadulla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei kai hiljaisessa iltaliikenteessä tarvitsisi moista bussiliikenteen epävarmuuden tasoitusta tehdä.


Päinvastoin; kun hiljaisessa iltaliikenteessä vuoroväli on erittäin harva, on entistä tärkeämpää, etteivät bussit mene etuajassa. Ei ole kovin kivaa, jos vaikka Viikistä Itäkeskukseen pitää Jokeria mennä odottamaan vartti etukäteen varmuuden vuoksi. Toki voi olla, että odotusaikoja voisi lyhentää, jos joka bussin pitää aina odottaa, mutta se on aivan eri asia kuin odotusaikojen tarpeellisuus yleensä.

----------


## Albert

> Päinvastoin; kun hiljaisessa iltaliikenteessä vuoroväli on erittäin harva, on entistä tärkeämpää, etteivät bussit mene etuajassa.


Olen kokemuksesta täsmälleen samaa mieltä! Tämä on erittäin tärkeää vakimatkustajille, joita myös iltamyöhään on. Huvimatkustajat tietenkin kokevat asian toisin.

----------


## Miccoz

> Leppävaaran ja Huopalahden rautatieasemien Jokeripysäkeillä seistiin aivan järkyttävän pitkät minuutit "ajantasausta". Ei kai hiljaisessa iltaliikenteessä tarvitsisi moista bussiliikenteen epävarmuuden tasoitusta tehdä. Olisimme selkeästi ehtineet Oulunkylässä jo edelliseen N:ään, jos auto olisi saanut ajella muun jo hiljentyneen liikennevirran tahdissa, mutta Jokeribussilla lienee samat ruuhkavakioaikataulut aina käytössä?.


Juu tätä tuli muutama vuosi sitten todistettua enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Yleensä jo kuuden aikaan jäätiin Oulunkylän ostarin pysäkille odottelemaan tasausaikaa, joka kai olisi siis ollut asemalla -  tämä kai siksi ettei tule sakkoa siitä, että ajantasauspysäkille tullaan etuajassa? Ostarin pysäkiltä näkee suoraan asemalle, ja usein edellinen juna meni siinä istuessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuolla näkyy olevan sellainen ongelma, että aikataulusuunnittelu ei tiedä, millaisia ajoajat illalla todellisuudessa ovat. Huono juttu, jos tuo on jatkuvaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuolla näkyy olevan sellainen ongelma, että aikataulusuunnittelu ei tiedä, millaisia ajoajat illalla todellisuudessa ovat. Huono juttu, jos tuo on jatkuvaa.


Onhan niissä busseissa kallis laite, joka näyttää, paljonko on poikkeama aikataulusta. Tosin se laite on useissa busseissa sijoitettu siten, ettei liene tarkoituskaan, että kuljettaja välittää siitä tuon taivaallista. Kuitenkin sen laitteen kanssa voi säätää kaasujalkaa ja tasata aikaa vaikka jokaisella pysäkkivälillä. Siten ei kellekään matkustajalle tule paha mieli siitä, että ajetaan etuajassa seisomaan ajantasauspysäkille.

Ehkä joku osaa kertoa, miksi bussit eivät noudata aikataulua, vaikka siihen on olemassa apuväline. Muualla Euroopassa, jossa joukkoliikenne on BEST-tutkimuksen perusteella hoidettu huonommin kuin täällä, tällaisia laitteita käytetään ja bussitkin pysyvät aikataulussaan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Antero, tiedätkö millaisia mainitsemiasi laitteita tai muita järjestelyitä muualla Euroopassa käytetään bussiliikenteessä mahdollisimman tasaisen vuorovälin saamiseksi ja siten luotettavuuden parantamiseksi? 

Ainakin Tukholmassa ja Göteborgissa bussit tasaavat aikaa samaan tapaan kuin nyt HSL-alueella. Noissa kaupungissa nämä tasauspysäkit sijaitsevat yleensä vaihtoyhteyspysäkeillä ja terminaaleissa, ei jossain merkityksettömällä pysäkillä. Minun mielestäni meilläkin tulisi kehittää asioita enemmän tähän suuntaan. 

Kyllä mä näen, että hidastelu ja ajantasaaminen jokaisella pysäkillä vain ärsyttäisi bussimatkustajia. Raideliikenteessä se on jotenkin luontevampaa (siis, että pysähdytään joka asemalla ja lähdetään liikkeelle vasta kuin opastin tms. antaa luvan), mutta bussin asiakkaille ei välttämättä mene jakeluun, että "miksi nyt ajetaan alle kolmeakymppiä ja seisotaan joka pysäkillä pitkään".

----------


## Tidtabell

> Minä tarkoitan sitä että palvellaan suurempaa matkustajamäärää ja viedää ne matkustajat viivytyksettä perille.


Ihan yleisesti vain mainitsen, että aikaisemmin Espoossa asuneena, tuntui turhauttavalta mennä n. 20 minuuttia aikataulua aikaisemmin pysäkille, koska käytin yölinjaa työmatkoihini viikonloppuisin. Useinmiten tällä tavalla varmistin töihinpääsyni, jotta kansa saisi murua mahaan, mutta en koskaan ajatellut, että kännisten nopea kotiinvienti olisi ollut prioriteetti.

Sillointällöin auto ajoi vieläkin nopeammin reittinsä ja jouduin ottamaan seuraavan aamuvuoron, jolla myöhästyin töistä. Tai vaihtoehtosesti ei ollut mitenkään epätavallista, että kuljettaja "unohti" kyseisen lähiön (itsekin baarista tulleena käskettiin poistumaan ennen omaa pysäkkiä) ja jatkoi motaria nopeasti Helsinkiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä 39:n tapauksessa bussissa istuu Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkillä bussillinen matkustajia menossa 90 %sesti KOnalantien eri pysäkeille 5 minuutin päähän Talista. 

Muutama matkustaja tulee kyytiin Konalantieltä sekä Malminkartanontieltä ja jatkaa Myyrmäkeen.  Mielestäni viedään täysi kuorma perille ensisijaisesti , koska heitä on monesti 20- 40. 

12 minuutin välein suunnitellut tasauspysäkit Talissa sekä Malminkartanontiellä palvelevat niitä, jotka hyppää kyytiin Konalassa, mutta heitä on yleensä 5 ja monesti alle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä 39:n tapauksessa bussissa istuu Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkillä bussillinen matkustajia menossa 90 %sesti KOnalantien eri pysäkeille 5 minuutin päähän Talista.


Mitä hyötyä heillekään on nopeammin perillepääsystä, jos se bussi kuitenkin vain joskus pääsee nopeasti perille, joskus ei? Aina matkustajan pitää kuitenkin varautua siihen, että on tälläkin kertaa hitaammin perillä, niin yhtä hyvin voidaan sitten olla aina vähän hitaammin perillä.

----------


## late-

> Suunniteltu nykyisen tasoinen tunnin matka-aika ynnä nykyistä selkeästi harvempi pysäkinväli on huono yhdistelmä.


Onko Raide-Jokerille suunniteltu nykyistä runkolinjaa selkeästi harvempi pysäkkiväli?




> Viikin ja Itäkeskuksen välillä olisi muutenkin jo "puoliksi valmis" metrolinja, mutta kuinka kallista olisi tehdä siitä kokonainen (varikon ohitus itäpuolelta, sieltä kaarto nykyiselle sillalle)?.


HKL:n teettämän selvityksen mukaan 438 miljoonaa pelkälle haaroitukselle ja Itäkeskuksen asemalle. Helpommalla linjauksella Itäkeskukseen päättyen voi päästä 353 miljoonalla.

----------


## Etika

> Onko Raide-Jokerille suunniteltu nykyistä runkolinjaa selkeästi harvempi pysäkkiväli?


Ei ole: http://raidejokeri.info/?page_id=32

Pitäjänmäen ja Itäkeskuksen välillä pysäkkien paikat ovat lähes identtiset kuin nykyisellä 550:llä. Ainoastaan Oulunkylässä on yksi pysäkkipari vähemmän, mutta pysäkit on sijoitettu tasaisemmin.

Pitäjänmäeltä länteen ei voi vertailla ihan noin suoraan, kun reitti on Espoon puolella erilainen kuin nykybussilla, mutta pysäkkitiheys on lähes sama.

----------


## Minä vain

> Pitäjänmäeltä länteen ei voi vertailla ihan noin suoraan, kun reitti on Espoon puolella erilainen kuin nykybussilla, mutta pysäkkitiheys on lähes sama.


Mitä tuon reittiosuuden suunnittelijat oikein ovat poltelleet? Eli mitä järkeä on linjata raitiovaunu asuinalueiden sijaan, esimerkiksi Pajamäen läpi, tunnelissa metsän ali ja jättää rakentamatta pysäkki Vermon kohdalle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä minua huvittaa tämäkin keskustelu. Että ratikkaa ei kannata tehdä, kun se on niin kallis, mutta samalla rahalla kannattaisi tehdä metro Itiksestä Viikkiin ja jättää koko loppulinja sitten käytännössä palvelematta.





> HKL:n teettämän selvityksen mukaan 438 miljoonaa pelkälle haaroitukselle ja Itäkeskuksen asemalle. Helpommalla linjauksella Itäkeskukseen päättyen voi päästä 353 miljoonalla.


Jaa, olin siis metron hinnan suhteen aivan liian optimistinen tuossa ylemmässä lainauksessani. "Samalla rahalla" olisikin päässyt vain puoliväliin. No, kun on metrosta kyse, niin eihän se ole eka kerta kun joku luulee toteuttamista ihan vaan pikkasen halvemmaksi kuin mikä lopullinen hintalappu on. Ehkä saan anteeksi.

Kehysriihessä myönnettiin Tampereen ratikalle rahaa. Jokerista en ole kuullut mitään. Onko sen suhteen päätetty jotain? Mahtaako olla vielä tämän vuoden asiakaan?

----------


## sm3

http://yle.fi/uutiset/hallitus_leikk...nousee/8790129




> Toteutuvia hankkeita ovat väylähankkeet, valtatiet 4, 5 ja 12, Luumäen-Imatran kaksoisraidehanke, sekä Raide-Jokeri, Tampereen raitiovaunuliikenne sekä Turun ja Helsingin välisen nopean junayhteyden jatkosuunnittelu.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Joo, sieltähän ne rahat tulivat. Hyvä päätös pääkaupunkiseudulle nähdäkseni. Vaikutus on jopa ehkä suurempi kaupunkirakenteeseen ja asuntojen tarjontaan (toki myös työllisyyteen rakentamisen kautta) kuin joukkoliikenteeseen, vaikka ainahan uudet raiteet ilahduttavat ihan jo itsessään.  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

> Jaa, olin siis metron hinnan suhteen aivan liian optimistinen tuossa ylemmässä lainauksessani. "Samalla rahalla" olisikin päässyt vain puoliväliin. No, kun on metrosta kyse, niin eihän se ole eka kerta kun joku luulee toteuttamista ihan vaan pikkasen halvemmaksi kuin mikä lopullinen hintalappu on. Ehkä saan anteeksi.
> 
> Kehysriihessä myönnettiin Tampereen ratikalle rahaa. Jokerista en ole kuullut mitään. Onko sen suhteen päätetty jotain? Mahtaako olla vielä tämän vuoden asiakaan?


Koska on ns. maan tapa myydä suuret raideinfrahankkeet todellisuutta oleellisesti alemmilla hinta-arvioilla ja ylioptimistisilla hyötyväitteillä, liekö mitenkään varmaa, ettei näin tapahdu myös nyt rahoituksen saaneessa raidejokerissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska on ns. maan tapa myydä suuret raideinfrahankkeet todellisuutta oleellisesti alemmilla hinta-arvioilla ja ylioptimistisilla hyötyväitteillä, liekö mitenkään varmaa, ettei näin tapahdu myös nyt rahoituksen saaneessa raidejokerissa.


Ei se varmaa ole. Mutta riskit ovat pienemmät kuin metrossa, kun ei mennä maan alle. Pienin olisi riski silloin, jos toteutettaisiin allianssimallilla. Mutta jokerin toteutusmalli ei ole vielä selvillä.

Mitä jokerin suunnitteluun noin yleensä tulee, niin siellä on kyllä taidettu mennä vähän toiseen ääripäähän kuin metron kanssa. Laskettu mieluummin ylä- kuin alakanttiin.




> Mitä tuon reittiosuuden suunnittelijat oikein ovat poltelleet? Eli mitä järkeä on linjata raitiovaunu asuinalueiden sijaan, esimerkiksi Pajamäen läpi, tunnelissa metsän ali ja jättää rakentamatta pysäkki Vermon kohdalle?


Ei jokeriposse ainakaan ole Länsimetron konttorista polteltavaansa hakenut, muutenhan ne olisivat kaivaneet jokerin pysäkittömään tunneliin koko matkalta.  :Laughing: 

Minusta jokerin nykyinen, Espoon osalta päivitetty linjaus on ihan okei. Otaniemi on espoolaisittain aika poikkeuksellinen kohde. En olisi yllättynyt, jos joukkoliikennematkojen osuus kaikista tehdyistä matkoista olisi Otaniemessä suurempi kuin missään muualla Espoossa. Otaniemi on myös ainoa alue, jossa on, rohkenisiko sanoa, helsinkliläistasoinen joukkoliikenne. Nopeat ja tehokkaat yhteydet keskustaan tiheällä vuorovälillä ja laajoilla liikennöintiajoilla sekä vielä jokeri tarjoamassa yhteyksiä Leppävaaraan ja pidemmällekin samoin tiheällä vuorovälillä ja laajoilla liikennöintiajoilla. Espoohan käyttää aika kitsaasti rahaa joukkoliikennepalveluihin  ei Otaniemeen käytettäisi noin paljon rahaa, ellei olisi pakko. Käyttäjiä siis on. Siksi olisi outoa linjata ratikka mieluummin pientalomaton ja väljän lähiörakentamisen kuin Otaniemen kautta.

Tapiola sen sijaan on vähän luku sinänsä. Länsimetroposse ei ole ottanut jokeria kovin tosissaan, eikä siihen ole käytännössä varauduttu Tapiolan metroliikennejärjestelyitä suunniteltaessa. Päätepysäkin olisi vanhassa linjauksessa tietysti voinut jättää Pohjantiellekin, mutta kannattaako sitten rakentaa ratikkaa, joka jäisi kohtuullisen kauas metrosta ja busseista? Minusta Tapiola kyllä ansaitsisi jokerin enemmän kuin Keilaniemi, mutta helpommalla on päästy ja siten nostettu ratikan toteutumisen todennäköisyyttä, kun on linjattu ratikka pois Tapiolasta. Mikään ei estä menemästä sinne myöhemmin  ja melkeinpä se on pakollistakin, jos Otaniemen ja Tapiolan väliin, kehän päälle, aiotaan tosissaan rakentaa paljon asumista ja toivotaan, että asukkaista osa käyttäisi joukkoliikennettä. Eihän sitä asutusta palvele kumpikaan metroasemista.

Keilaniemi työpaikkoineen ja tulevine asuntoineen on ihan hyvä linjaus sekin, mutta vasta toiseksi paras.

Minä olisin tehnyt jokerin nykyistä reittiä Otaniemeen ja sieltä Tapiolaan, mistä jatkaisin edelleen Suurpeltoon. Suurpelto on osoittautunut täydeksi farssiksi, mutta nyt metrokiimassa se taitaa saada farssiutua rauhassa. Kiinnostuksenkohteet ovat muualla. Ratikka Suurpellosta metrolle ja Tapiolaan olisi kuitenkin voinut pelastaa paljon, ja edulliseen hintaan.

----------


## petteri

> Minä olisin tehnyt jokerin nykyistä reittiä Otaniemeen ja sieltä Tapiolaan, mistä jatkaisin edelleen Suurpeltoon. Suurpelto on osoittautunut täydeksi farssiksi, mutta nyt metrokiimassa se taitaa saada farssiutua rauhassa. Kiinnostuksenkohteet ovat muualla. Ratikka Suurpellosta metrolle ja Tapiolaan olisi kuitenkin voinut pelastaa paljon, ja edulliseen hintaan.


Sinänsä raitioliikenteen laajentaminen on hyvä idea, mutta nykyinen Raide-Jokeri on jo sellaisenaan ylipitkä. Jos halutaan palvella muita tarpeita, kannattaakin ennemmin rakentaa lisää linjoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä olisin tehnyt jokerin nykyistä reittiä Otaniemeen ja sieltä Tapiolaan, mistä jatkaisin edelleen Suurpeltoon. Suurpelto on osoittautunut täydeksi farssiksi, mutta nyt metrokiimassa se taitaa saada farssiutua rauhassa. Kiinnostuksenkohteet ovat muualla. Ratikka Suurpellosta metrolle ja Tapiolaan olisi kuitenkin voinut pelastaa paljon, ja edulliseen hintaan.


Mä olen ymmärtänyt että Kehäykkösen ja Kalevalantien risteyksestä on mahdolisuus haaroittaa Jokeri Mankkaan kautta Suurpeltoon ja edelleen Matinkylään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mä olen ymmärtänyt että Kehäykkösen ja Kalevalantien risteyksestä on mahdolisuus haaroittaa Jokeri Mankkaan kautta Suurpeltoon ja edelleen Matinkylään.


Tuokin on yksi mahdollinen linjaus. Sinänsä jos katsoo Raide-Jokerin matkustajamääriä, Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän välillä on niin paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin linjojen päässä, että kaikkia ratikoita ei oikein kannattaisi ajaa Jokeria päästä päähän, vaan Jokerille sopisi useampi linja, siihen kyllä tarvittaisiin lisää haaroitusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sinänsä raitioliikenteen laajentaminen on hyvä idea, mutta nykyinen Raide-Jokeri on jo sellaisenaan ylipitkä. Jos halutaan palvella muita tarpeita, kannattaakin ennemmin rakentaa lisää linjoja.


Rataverkko on se keskeisin asia. Millaisia linjoja sillä ajetaan on ihan eri juttu.

----------


## petteri

> Rataverkko on se keskeisin asia. Millaisia linjoja sillä ajetaan on ihan eri juttu.


Tästä olen ihan samaa mieltä.

----------


## hmikko

Nettikeskusteluissa kaupunginjohtaja Sauri on ilmaissut, että lapio saadaan maahan ensi vuonna. Noin yleisenä kommenttina: homman eteneminen yhtäkkiä tuntuu jopa vähän häkellyttävältä kaiken huopaamisen jälkeen. Tässähän mennään kovempaa kuin se edellinen "nopeutettu" aikataulu oli (byggstart 2018). Ikään kuin valtakunnassa olisi jotain päätöksentekokykyä jäljellä ja Helsingin asuntopulakin jossain määrin tajuttu maan hallituksen tasolla. Luotan siihen, että tämmöiset tuntemukset menevät ohi ja joku saa jarrut takaisin päälle.

----------


## sub

Pitäähän näitä joitain pikkujuttuja saada etenemään edes näön vuoksi, niin voidaan rauhassa puljata sotejen ja muiden oikeiden ongelmien kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta vaikuttaa, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla on vallalla epärealistinen käsitys pikaratikkaratkaisujen kustannuksista.
> 
> Raide-Jokeri on tämän pienen kustannusnousunkin jälkeen Eurooppalaisittain hyvin halpa ratikkahanke ja edullinen raskasraiteisiin verrattuna.


Kertoisitko noin väitettäsi perustellaksesi, että minkälaisia kustannuksia näihin "eurooppalaisiin" hankkeisiin on ollut tapana laskea mukaan, eli mistä se Helsinkiä korkeampi hinta muodostuu?

----------


## petteri

> Kertoisitko noin väitettäsi perustellaksesi, että minkälaisia kustannuksia näihin "eurooppalaisiin" hankkeisiin on ollut tapana laskea mukaan, eli mistä se Helsinkiä korkeampi hinta muodostuu?


Kyllähän Eurooppalasiin pikaratikkahankkeiden budjetteihin usein sisältyy rata sähköineen ja siltoineen kaikki katu- ja muutostyöt radan vaikutusalueella, joka usein aika laaja, muut tarvittavat tie- ja katuyhteyksien muutokset, uudistetut liikennevalo- liikenteenhallinta- ja informaatiojärjestelmät, tarvittavat lippujärjestelmien muutokset, yhteydet pysäkeille aika kaukaakin, vaihtoterminaalit ja vaihtoratkaisut muihin liikennevälineisiin sekä varikko ja varikkoyhteydet. Osassa hankkeista mukaan lasketaan tuon lisäksi myös kalusto.

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla taas lasketaan usein pelkkä rata, sähköt, siltojen ja pysäkkien kustannukset minimaalisilla katutöillä, jotka eivät oikein vastaa katuympäristön muutostarvetta. Vaihtoyhteyksien muutokset jätetään laskelmissa usein huomiotta, samoin kuin varikko. 

Lisäksi liikennevalojen muutokset jätetään huomiotta, hyvin toimivat etuudet voivat vaatia liikennevalojen uusintaa laajallakin alueella sekä merkittävää tietojärjestelmäprojektia tietoliikenneyhteyksineen, samoin kuin kehittyneempää liikenteenhallintajärjestelmää. Raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen, niin että muukin liikenne sujuu vaatii usein laajaa liikennevalojen ja tietoliikenneyhteyksien uusintaa niin, että liikennevalojärjestelmiä ohjataan kokonaan servereiltä ja vanhat valot eivät siihen taivu. Tämä ei koske vain raitioliikenteen käyttämää reittiä, vaan myös kaikkia radan ylittäviä reittejä tai poikkikatuja, joilla on tiheässä liikennevaloja.

----------


## EVhki

Hesarin mukaan Vermon raviradan kupeeseen tulee uusi pysäkki:





> Pikaraitiotie Raide-Jokeri saa uuden pysäkkiparin Espoon Perkkaantielle. Pysäkkipari on Itäkeskuksesta Keilaniemeen kulkevan raitioyhteyden 34. pysäkkipari.
> 
> Uusi pysäkkipari sijoittuu aivan Vermon raviradan kupeeseen. Perkkaantielle aiemmin kaavailtu toinen pysäkkipari siirtyy enemmän länteen.





> Lisäpysäkkipari sijaitsee reitillä sellaisessa kohdassa, jossa raitiovaunu ajaa melko hitaasti. Raide-Jokerin projektiryhmän arvion mukaan uusien pysäkkien vaikutus kokonaismatka-aikaan jää vähäiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Pääsemme tutustumaan pikaratikan mallivaunuun (eli makettiin), jossa on vaunun etuosa oikeassa koossa (ohjaamo ja kolme penkkiriviä), Kaapelitehtaalle 14.6. klo 15 alkaen. Paikalla on avajaispäivänä asiantuntijoita kertomassa pikaratikkahankkeista ja niihin liittyvästä kaupunkikehityksestä. Näyttely on avoinna yleisölle 20.6. asti.

----------


## Melamies

Jokerivaunujen valmistaja on sitten kokonaan Skodan. Jutussa on pieni lipsahdus VR:n kohdalla , vetureiden kohdalla kuuluisi lukea vaunuja. (Joku matkustaja voi luulla ohjausvaunua veturiksi, mutta tokkopa Z Majer)

http://www.kuljetusnet.fi/6002-suoma...n-haltuun.html

----------


## Salomaa

> Pääsemme tutustumaan pikaratikan mallivaunuun (eli makettiin), jossa on vaunun etuosa oikeassa koossa (ohjaamo ja kolme penkkiriviä), Kaapelitehtaalle 14.6. klo 15 alkaen. Paikalla on avajaispäivänä asiantuntijoita kertomassa pikaratikkahankkeista ja niihin liittyvästä kaupunkikehityksestä. Näyttely on avoinna yleisölle 20.6. asti.


eli kuka tahansa asiasta kiinnostunut on tervetullut paikalle ?

----------


## 339-DF

> eli kuka tahansa asiasta kiinnostunut on tervetullut paikalle ?


Kyllä se käsittääkseni on ihan yleisölle avoin näyttely.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pääsemme tutustumaan pikaratikan mallivaunuun (eli makettiin), jossa on vaunun etuosa oikeassa koossa (ohjaamo ja kolme penkkiriviä), Kaapelitehtaalle 14.6. klo 15 alkaen. Paikalla on avajaispäivänä asiantuntijoita kertomassa pikaratikkahankkeista ja niihin liittyvästä kaupunkikehityksestä. Näyttely on avoinna yleisölle 20.6. asti.


Ihan hyvin olivat esillä vaunuun liittyvät asiat. Hieno vaunuhan siitä on tulossa. Näyttelystä ja muualtakin olisin jättänyt pois brändiattribuuteista vatkaamisen. Mitäs me semmoisilla tehdään ?

Mutta joka tapauksessa pakollinen käynti kaapelitehtaalla joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille. Nyt en muista mihin saakka maketti on siellä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta joka tapauksessa pakollinen käynti kaapelitehtaalla joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille. Nyt en muista mihin saakka maketti on siellä.


20. kesäkuuta saakka (siis keskiviikkoon).

----------


## Minä vain

Luin että Raide-Jokerilla tulee olemaan vain yksi varikko. Mitenhän liikenteen aloitus ja lopetus tullaan hoitamaan, meneekö nykyisen raitioliikenteen tapaan yleisön käytettävissä olevat hallivuorot niin että päivän viimeinen vuoro menee suunnilleen 2.00 Westendinasema - 2.45 Holkkitie ja ensimmäinen 3.40 Holkkitie - 4.25 Westendinasema, meneekö nuo ilman matkustajia vai onko päätepysäkeillä mahdollista, toisin kuin nykyisillä raitioteillä, säilyttää kalustoa?

----------


## Huppu

> Luin että Raide-Jokerilla tulee olemaan vain yksi varikko. Mitenhän liikenteen aloitus ja lopetus tullaan hoitamaan, meneekö nykyisen raitioliikenteen tapaan yleisön käytettävissä olevat hallivuorot niin että päivän viimeinen vuoro menee suunnilleen 2.00 Westendinasema - 2.45 Holkkitie ja ensimmäinen 3.40 Holkkitie - 4.25 Westendinasema, meneekö nuo ilman matkustajia vai onko päätepysäkeillä mahdollista, toisin kuin nykyisillä raitioteillä, säilyttää kalustoa?


Hyvä kysymys pitkät siirymät tulee olemaan ja aamuyöajoa (kuljettajien työvuorot ja palkat).

----------


## antti

Vantaanjoen ylitykseen kait suunnitellaan uutta siltaa, että skurut mahtuisivat sillalla kohtaamaan. Muutaman kymppimiljoonan saisi säästettyä, jos käytettäisiin nykyistä siltaa ja pantaisiin liikennevalot päästämään vaunut vuorotellen sillalle. Aikaviivästys kuitenkin vain 1 - 2 minuuttia eli melkoinen minuuttihinta uudella sillalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Vantaanjoen ylitykseen kait suunnitellaan uutta siltaa, että skurut mahtuisivat sillalla kohtaamaan. Muutaman kymppimiljoonan saisi säästettyä, jos käytettäisiin nykyistä siltaa ja pantaisiin liikennevalot päästämään vaunut vuorotellen sillalle. Aikaviivästys kuitenkin vain 1 - 2 minuuttia eli melkoinen minuuttihinta uudella sillalla.


15e per h ja vaikka 10K minuuttia per päivä, niin vähän vajaan miljoonan vuodessa makselee siltaa pois. 

Eiköhän se ole kannattavaksi laskettu.

----------


## Etika

> Vantaanjoen ylitykseen kait suunnitellaan uutta siltaa, että skurut mahtuisivat sillalla kohtaamaan. Muutaman kymppimiljoonan saisi säästettyä, jos käytettäisiin nykyistä siltaa ja pantaisiin liikennevalot päästämään vaunut vuorotellen sillalle. Aikaviivästys kuitenkin vain 1 - 2 minuuttia eli melkoinen minuuttihinta uudella sillalla.


Potentiaaliseen säästöön vaikuttaa myös aika paljon nykysillan kunto ja odotettu käyttöikä. Silta on peräisin vuodelta 1939 eikä siihen tietääkseni ole tehty mitään isoa remonttia, joten se saatettaisiin joka tapauksessa joutua nyt tai lähitulevaisuudessa remontoimaan.

----------


## PSi

> Potentiaaliseen säästöön vaikuttaa myös aika paljon nykysillan kunto ja odotettu käyttöikä. Silta on peräisin vuodelta 1939 eikä siihen tietääkseni ole tehty mitään isoa remonttia, joten se saatettaisiin joka tapauksessa joutua nyt tai lähitulevaisuudessa remontoimaan.


Silta kesti vielä muutama vuosi sitten raskaan tavarajunan veturin,  joten sillan lujuus tuskin on syynä vaihtoon. Raitiovaunujen vuorottelu sillalla on aikataulutekninen juttu. Eiköhän tärkein syy ole se että pyöräilijät ei halua ajaa sillan alla olevaa nykyistä kevyen liikenteen väylää vaan heille tarvitaan nopeampi ja suorempi reitti. Kun kyse on polkupyöräilyn edistämisestä ei mikään uhraus ole liian suuri (vrt. Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien tulevaisuus)

----------


## ArtiZi

> Pitääkö tämä nyt ymmärtää niin, että on kahdenlaisia työsopimuksia?Kantakaupunkikuljettaja, joka ajaa myös jokerilla. Ja jokerikuljettaja, joka ajaa myös kantakaupungissa. 
> 
> Vai niin, että nämä kaksi nyt kuitenkin eriytetään toisistaan niin, että jokerikuljettajat ajavat vain jokeria?


Nyt rekrytoitavat kuljettajat liittyvät nimenomaan PR550:n käynnistymiseen ja siihen liittyy mahdollinen siirtyminen toiselle työnantajalle mukana. Siihen en osaa sanoa, ajavatko he jossain vaiheessa kantakaupungin ratikkaa tai toisinpäin, koulutetaanko kantakaupungin kuskeja PR550:lle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt rekrytoitavat kuljettajat liittyvät nimenomaan PR550:n käynnistymiseen ja siihen liittyy mahdollinen siirtyminen toiselle työnantajalle mukana. Siihen en osaa sanoa, ajavatko he jossain vaiheessa kantakaupungin ratikkaa tai toisinpäin, koulutetaanko kantakaupungin kuskeja PR550:lle.


Ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani kysyn onko Raide-jokerin uusien kuljettajien rekrytointi jo päättynyt kun en löytänyt Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sivuilta mainintaa  siitä "Avoimissa työpaikoissa"?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt rekrytoitavat kuljettajat liittyvät nimenomaan PR550:n käynnistymiseen ja siihen liittyy mahdollinen siirtyminen toiselle työnantajalle mukana. Siihen en osaa sanoa, ajavatko he jossain vaiheessa kantakaupungin ratikkaa tai toisinpäin, koulutetaanko kantakaupungin kuskeja PR550:lle.


Kiitos tiedosta. Tämä on muuttunut siitä mitä aiemmin on kerrottu, eli että "kaikki" ajaa sikinsokin molempia. Hyvä näin  pula kuljettajista on sitä luokkaa, että on syytä miettiä kaikki mahdolliset keinot houkutella kursseille riittävän korkealuokkaisia kuljettajakokelaita, ja ehkä tosiaan työn rajaaminen pelkästään jokerille voi olla vetovoimatekijä. Nythän ongelmana on se(kin), että vaikka kurssit saadaankin vielä täyteen, niin hakijamäärät ovat kaukana siitä, mitä ne liikelaitoksen aikaan olivat, eli valinnanvaraa on vähemmän.

Uudet kuljettajat toivon mukaan ovat niin valistuneita, että uskaltavat vaatia työsopimuksiinsa sitten PR550-rajauksen, jos työnantaja ei sitä automaattisesti tarjoa. Muuten ollaan äkkiä tilanteessa, jossa PSKL alkaa vaatia jokerikuljettajaa keskikaupungille ja sitten tyytymätön kuljettaja vaihtaa työpaikkaa. Se ei olisi kummankaan etu.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani kysyn onko Raide-jokerin uusien kuljettajien rekrytointi jo päättynyt kun en löytänyt Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sivuilta mainintaa  siitä "Avoimissa työpaikoissa"?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei ole vielä edes avautunut. Ensi viikolla on avautumassa.

----------

